# Official, Slayer's Bash UT thread..



## Browning Slayer

Alright.. I get 2 weeks to slam the team I hate more then any other one out there!!

So Accubond, you gonna start a "Who's Next" thread like you did to Florida and Auburn??


I'll get this party started!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## LanierSpots

Just think how much of a fool your going to look if they kick yalls tail like they did last year.   

I am sure when Ga went in there last year, they felt very confident. LOL.

Man, you guys can sell some woof tickets.


----------



## Browning Slayer

LanierSpots said:


> Just think how much of a fool your going to look if they kick yalls tail like they did last year.
> 
> I am sure when Ga went in there last year, they felt very confident. LOL.
> 
> Man, you guys can sell some woof tickets.


 
Yeah, I can't help it.. I have confidence in my team and what they can do.. If we do lose I'll be here eating my crow but until then, I'll have my fun! You must not know me that well.. 

I'm sorry if you don't have the confidence I do.. I guess it's a Dawg thing! 

You must be really worried about Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## bombers32

That's Funny, We Are Going To Punish Tenn........Go Dawgs........


----------



## sleeze




----------



## Danuwoa

Slayer as soon as I saw this I knew it would be good stuff.  I just wish it was this weekend.  Time to put that game behind us and take it out on Fatty Phil!!  Little Hiltler and his boys being the first.  But that's a long way off and it's time to take it all out on Biggun.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Slayer*

Do your folks know you're up late surfing the net? Three AM is awful late for a school night.


----------



## Otis

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright.. I get 2 weeks to slam the team I hate more then any other one out there!!


 

I got the rest of the season to slam UGA. I love my Tide, but anyone got a Tennessee avatar I can borrow?


----------



## rhbama3

slowrollin said:


> I got the rest of the season to slam UGA. I love my Tide, but anyone got a Tennessee avatar I can borrow?



Are you Kidding? 
we play georgia every now and then. we play the reVOLts every year. I want UGA to grind them into a greasy spot. We play them two weeks after Georgia, and if the UT's are still banged up and limping around, all the better!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright.. I get 2 weeks to slam the team I hate more then any other one out there!!
> 
> So Accubond, you gonna start a "Who's Next" thread like you did to Florida and Auburn??
> 
> 
> I'll get this party started!!


how can anyone not hate florduh the most?


----------



## LanierSpots

Browning Slayer said:


> You must be really worried about Bama..



Nope.  Not worried about anybody. Just the fish, price of fuel and weather or not I can get some in my boat for the trips.  LOL

Now, if Tubs calls me and wants me to take a few snaps, then I will worry about Bama.   LOL.    And every other college team.


----------



## Danuwoa

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> how can anyone not hate florduh the most?



My thoughts exactly!!  But Tennessaaay are a not so distant second.  I can't stand them.  I hate their big fat coach.  I hate their corny fight song.  I hate their ugly orange jerseys.  I hate how all their asistant coaches wear their hats turned around backwards, I know that's weird but it bugs the crap out of me.  I hate how when they score you see a few fat middle aged white guys on their sideline jump up in the air and bump chests.  I don't like that clown that runs around with that coon skin cap on.  But I think more than anything I just can't stand Fat Fulmer, and yes i know I already said that.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Whoa there buddy!*



South GA Dawg said:


> My thoughts exactly!!  But Tennessaaay are a not so distant second.  I can't stand them.  I hate their big fat coach.  I hate their corny fight song.  I hate their ugly orange jerseys.  I hate how all their asistant coaches wear their hats turned around backwards, I know that's weird but it bugs the crap out of me.  I hate how when they score you see a few fat middle aged white guys on their sideline jump up in the air and bump chests.  I don't like that clown that runs around with that coon skin cap on.  But I think more than anything I just can't stand Fat Fulmer, and yes i know I already said that.



Should we call Dr. Phil?


----------



## sleeze

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mor3ZBsKINI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mor3ZBsKINI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3

Well, no problem with the message, ain't too sure about the messenger!


----------



## Browning Slayer

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> how can anyone not hate florduh the most?


 

Well... UT has beaten us more times then we've beat them so that has something to do with it.. Not to mention I REALLY HATE ROCKY TOP and Ol Fatty..!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I could NEVER get tired of this!!  
Not to mention I figured you Bama fans would REALLY enjoy it..


----------



## Blue Iron

I think that dude hates the Volenqueers as much as I do......


----------



## bukhuntr

These are bukhuntr originals.


----------



## Danuwoa

KYBobwhite said:


> Should we call Dr. Phil?



Sure if you want to.  I don't like him much better than Fat Boy so if you could arange to get them and Little Hitler all in one spot i could do away with a good portion of the world's evil in one fell swoop.


----------



## LanierSpots

Dang Phil, dont bogart all the Krispy Kremes.   


That guys has taken alot the past few weeks. Im not sure I would not just tell them to kiss my rear end and get out of there before they send out the lynch mob..  

Its getting ugly in them there hills...


----------



## KYBobwhite

*I can understand why the Dawgs and the Bammers hate the Vols*



Blue Iron said:


> I think that dude hates the Volenqueers as much as I do......



We have had some good runs against both of you. I have deep dislike for the Gators and Bama. I hate the Gators because of Spurrier and his arrogance and mainly because they have dominated us throughout the years. I hate Bama because 1.) My ex-wife went to Bama. 2.) They dominated us through the 80's and early 90's. 3.) They are more concerned with calling UT snitches, rats, etc. than the crimes committed by their program.

Regarding UGA, I don't have a problem with them. It's been a pretty good rivalry throughout the years. They're probably my second favorite SEC team. You need to keep the black uniforms they looked tough.


----------



## chadair

Browning Slayer said:


> KY, you're the ONLY reason I'm just picking on Phil and not UT as a whole.. You're a dang good sport and the smartest Vol on this board..!



yall two get a room


----------



## j_seph

Bad part is I never have to wear UGA colors, but yet all of you have to wear them during gun season. Thanks for the support
Some of these photos are what you would say "thats funny right there"


----------



## rhbama3

j_seph said:


> Bad part is I never have to wear UGA colors, but yet all of you have to wear them during gun season. Thanks for the support



You get a lot of support from sanitation "engineers" as well.

We'll get more acquainted week after next. You too, KB!


----------



## sleeze

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry.. I don't swing on the same side as Tebow..
> 
> 
> Matt Stafford (the spooner) and Herschel Walker come to mind when talking about this subject.  ]
> 
> I am to lazy to get the pics of the spoon man, you have seen them anywayz.


----------



## bukhuntr

Some other pics I dug up.  I love picking on Phil


----------



## Browning Slayer

sleeze said:


> Sorry.. I don't swing on the same side as Tebow..
> 
> 
> Matt Stafford (the spooner) and Herschel Walker come to mind when talking about this subject. ]
> 
> I am to lazy to get the pics of the spoon man, you have seen them anywayz.


 
Man, I don't care what pics you post.. I STILL won't swing that way.. You may get your kicks looking at dirty pics like that but it's just not for me..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

And THIS is soooo true!!...


----------



## rhbama3

ttt


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## AccUbonD

Enjoying yourself yet slayer? I am going to have to let this stuff slide due to the current state of the program.Fulmer still has enough time to get this turned around before the athens trip.


----------



## Browning Slayer

AccUbonD said:


> Enjoying yourself yet slayer? I am going to have to let this stuff slide due to the current state of the program.Fulmer still has enough time to get this turned around before the athens trip.


 
Yet?? I enjoy myself everyday!!
It'll take more then a couple of weeks to find a QB..


----------



## Craig Knight

bombers32 said:


> That's Funny, We Are Going To Punish Tenn........Go Dawgs........



bet thats what you thought about Bama too huh?!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Dang Slayer!*



Browning Slayer said:


>




You gotta man crush on ole Phil?


----------



## Craig Knight

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah but the thing about Bama is... They are actually GOOD!!



Seems to me you might want to look at the track record the last few years, Good or not T is ahead. If they (T)lose it wont bother me but if they can win again , man thats going to pull UGA down low. But then again there are some bottom feeders that do pull for UGA (btw thats not directed at you Browning Slayer)


----------



## topcat

I haven't seen some of these!  Hilarious!

Oh, and I'm a UT grad and fan as well.  

What's also funny is your sig line.  I'd think you'd want Fulmer to stay? Most of us are tired of him too and have been for a while.

Good stuff though!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Craig Knight said:


> Seems to me you might want to look at the track record the last few years, Good or not T is ahead. If they (T)lose it wont bother me but if they can win again , man thats going to pull UGA down low. But then again there are some bottom feeders that do pull for UGA (btw thats not directed at you Browning Slayer)


 
Actually, you may want to look at those numbers again.. Richt has more wins over Fulmer..


----------



## rhbama3

Great finds, Slayer!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

And who could ever get tired of this...


----------



## rhbama3

the 2008 UT Gameplan:


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Danuwoa

Slayer you've outdone yourself brother.  Funny stuff.  It's game week and the busy part of my week is over so I can jump in and do my part now.  Ok, we owe Fatty McFatpants a black eye and a bloody nose for the past two years.  His big fat rear end was toast last year and we helped save his job.  Not this year.  They didn't even deserve to be in the SECCC but we put them there.  Now lets kick these puke orange wearing, Rocky Top singing, hay seeds back to Knocksville!!  Let's get our season back on the right track.  Go Dawgs!!  Kick the crap out of Fat Boy!!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Classy post there Southgadawg*



South GA Dawg said:


> Slayer you've outdone yourself brother.  Funny stuff.  It's game week and the busy part of my week is over so I can jump in and do my part now.  Ok, we owe Fatty McFatpants a black eye and a bloody nose for the past two years.  His big fat rear end was toast last year and we helped save his job.  Not this year.  They didn't even deserve to be in the SECCC but we put them there.  Now lets kick these puke orange wearing, Rocky Top singing, hay seeds back to Knocksville!!  Let's get our season back on the right track.  Go Dawgs!!  Kick the crap out of Fat Boy!!



As a UT grad I really appreciate the "puke" orange  and the rest of the garbage you spewed. You may hate Fulmer and I think we all know why you hate UT. The big orange have routinely handed it to you over the years. So that's ok, I hate Florida. Why, because they've beat us so bad over the years and because of Spurriers arrogance. The Dawgs will probably beat us this weekend and I will be one of the first giving the Dawgs kudos. But if somehow we do win, I really don't expect any class coming from any of your posts. I'm  fully expecting the words "fluke", "luck", "miraculous", etc.


----------



## Danuwoa

KYBobwhite said:


> As a UT grad I really appreciate the "puke" orange  and the rest of the garbage you spewed. You may hate Fulmer and I think we all know why you hate UT. The big orange have routinely handed it to you over the years. So that's ok, I hate Florida. Why, because they've beat us so bad over the years and because of Spurriers arrogance. The Dawgs will probably beat us this weekend and I will be one of the first giving the Dawgs kudos. But if somehow we do win, I really don't expect any class coming from any of your posts. I'm  fully expecting the words "fluke", "luck", "miraculous", etc.



Dude listen carefully here ok?  CHILL OUT!!  Good grief I'm getting tired of this kind of mess.  Does it really kill your soul that bad for me to talk to some smack about the opposing team the week of the game?  Is that honestly a big problem for you?  Am I supposed to get on here and correct Slayer and sing Rocky Top?  Come on man.  Lighten up for the love of goodness.  Where were you earlier in this thread?  Was my post just what sent you over the edge?  Did you enjoy the thread up until then?  Listen man, if you wanna get on here and bash my Dawgs until the cows come home then go to it.  It's game week dude.  That's part of what this forum is for.  it's all in fun man.  Good grief people are getting sensitive around here.  Go back and look at my posts to the Bama fans after they handed us our butt and then come back and tell me how crass I am ok.  Lighten up Frances.  Take a look at my signature.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BlackSmoke

bukhuntr said:


> Some other pics I dug up.  I love picking on Phil




now that 8th grade pic is a classic!!!


----------



## vol man

*Peyton on Crompton*

Peyton on Crompton


----------



## Danuwoa

vol man said:


> Peyton on Crompton



  Somebody with a sense of humor.  Now that's refreshing.


----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks! I've been collecting these pics for awhile!!



I've posted once in this thread in like a week and already feelings have been hurt and people have been offended.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Slayer for the love of all that is holy and good....................................*

Unlock the door and come out of your room. Your family's getting worried.  You've been in there for two weeks. They've reported that they keep hearing someone in your room singing "I am the Krispy Kreme King" in a Pee-Wee Herman voice. Also, Google has asked all searches for Phil Fulmer to cease since it is locking up their system.


----------



## Blue Iron

KYBobwhite said:


> Unlock the door and come out of your room. Your family's getting worried. You've been in there for two weeks. They've reported that they keep hearing someone in your room singing "I am the Krispy Kreme King" in a Pee-Wee Herman voice. Also, Google has asked all searches for Phil Fulmer to cease since it is locking up their system.


----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


>



People are offended Slayer.  Told ya.  Good Old Rocky Top.


----------



## j_seph




----------



## topcat

BUUUUURN!

I doubt that's gonna change this weekend, but it sure is nice to see!


----------



## Danuwoa

j_seph said:


>



Yeah that's nice.  Since that looks NOTHING like Uga.  Rocky Top Tennessaaaaaaay.


----------



## topcat

Bet you woulda said the same thing last year.


----------



## topcat

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice face mask!! I knew you boys were bad but posting pics showing how desperate you guys are??


I was waiting for some desparate UGA fan to catch that.  Because the game hung in the hands of that missed call.


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice face mask!! I knew you boys were bad but posting pics showing how desperate you guys are??



Slayer,
 you need any coffee, Vault, Mountain Dew, Red Bulls, or Crunk?
At the rate your going, all i'll be able to do for the Bama/Tenn week after next is just bump your thread!


----------



## topcat

rhbama3 said:


> Slayer,
> you need any coffee, Vault, Mountain Dew, Red Bulls, or Crunk?
> At the rate your going, all i'll be able to do for the Bama/Tenn week after next is just bump your thread!



Dude, can't you just wait two weeks for that pile on?  This is Georgia's week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Slayer,
> you need any coffee, Vault, Mountain Dew, Red Bulls, or Crunk?
> At the rate your going, all i'll be able to do for the Bama/Tenn week after next is just bump your thread!


 

It's been nice having this bye week.. Have I mentioned I REALLY hate UT..






I think this mascot fits better with the UT image..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## BlackSmoke

dude Slayer you're KILLING me!


----------



## j_seph

Looks like BlackSmoke is a UT fan w/ that vest on and trying to hide it


----------



## j_seph

Just so you know, you missed this one


----------



## j_seph

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFUbejgGdsw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFUbejgGdsw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>


----------



## chadair

j_seph said:


> <object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFUbejgGdsw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFUbejgGdsw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>





I hate Rome, but that was funny


----------



## rhbama3

Go Slayer Go!!! 
your in the Zone now, Dude!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

Slayer,
You've posted some good ones but this one made me LOL !!!!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Uhm. You do remember getting handled by the Vols*

the past two years, right? Just for the sake of new material, have you seen some of the Houston Nutt farks? Funny stuff.


----------



## BlackSmoke

j_seph said:


> Looks like BlackSmoke is a UT fan w/ that vest on and trying to hide it


 ha, yea you finally figured me out..... and that UGA hat Im wearing is just to help cover my scent...


----------



## j_seph

Browning Slayer said:


>


Can not believe that you took a picture of
yourself and put fumer's head on your body.



Bet I can post the pic I sent you last night and have the thread gone before you reach 4 pages


----------



## Browning Slayer

Q. - What do you say to a UT athlete in a 3-piece suit?
A. - Will the defendant please rise?

Q. Why do UT's football shoes have TGIF printed on them?
A. Toes go in first.

Q. - If two UT football players are in the same car, who's driving?
A. - The policeman!

Q.- How many UT students does it take to change a flat tire?
A.- Just one, but they get 3 hours of credit!

Q. - Can you name one good use for a UT diploma?
A. - By placing it in the windshield of your car you are eligible for handicapped parking!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

KYBobwhite said:


> the past two years, right? Just for the sake of new material, have you seen some of the Houston Nutt farks? Funny stuff.


 

Yeah, but I've also handled their fans the last 2 years also.. Going on the 3rd!!

Sorry, but no one will ever be able to top this thread....


----------



## Blue Iron

Browning Slayer said:


> Q. - How do you circumcise a Volunteer football player?
> A. - Kick his sister in the mouth!


 
Dang it boy!


----------



## topcat

Browning Slayer said:


> everyone has to admit, this thread has been funny



*crickets*

In all seriousness, good luck to the dawgs.  I'm hoping for a good game, praying for a Vol win.  Either way, it's GAMEDAY!!!!  Gotta go get a case of beer (I hope that's enough) and start putting my gameface on.


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> And I'll end the night with this one....
> You guys are probably REALLY familiar with this sight... Looking through a paper bag!!
> 
> 
> Hey RH Bama... What ya think now??



In the immortal words of "Booger" in the movie Revenge of the Nerds.....
"MASTER!!!"

Oh, yeah.... BUMP!!!


----------



## rhbama3

It's Tennasty week!
Official BUMP!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*You're probably right!*



Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but I've also handled their fans the last 2 years also.. Going on the 3rd!!
> 
> Sorry, but no one will ever be able to top this thread....



No one on this forum but you would post 170+ times in their own thread. You might want to get out of the house a little there buddy. Glad your enjoying your posts.


----------



## topcat

Somebody help me with the math here.  Which was the lastest?  1998 or 1992?


----------



## Browning Slayer

We can call this next segment... The many faces of Fat Phil Fulmer..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## topcat

Shouldn't you be worrying about LSU?  I would be!  They're ganna spank that arse Slayer.  Take that to the bank.


----------



## topcat

topcat said:


> Somebody help me with the math here.  Which was the lastest?  1998 or 1992?


Slayer,,,, let's call this the "math segment".  98 - 80...  Come on... you can do it!  I might give you a hint but I think you can figure that... Can you?  Bueller... Bueller... Frye?
Mwhuahahahahahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer

topcat said:


> Slayer,,,, let's call this the "math segment". 98 - 80... Come on... you can do it! I might give you a hint but I think you can figure that... Can you? Bueller... Bueller... Frye?
> Mwhuahahahahahaha


 
Answer to yours is 18..

A math quiz with a Volunqueer... Man this is going to be EASY!! About as Easy as losing has come to you boys now a days...

Here's some simple math for ya.. I made it REALLY EASY for.. You won't even have to use your toes! Well, unless you missing some fingers from being declawed TopCat..
1 x 1= Exactly how many rushing yards you had against UGA this year...
3 x 1= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've played in since 2000...
1 x 0= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've won since 2000... 
4 - 2= Exactly how many bowl games you've won since 2000...
6 - 1= Exactly how many games you won in 2005 to not make it to a bowl game..
2 + 1= Exactly how many games you've won this season...
1 + 0= Exactly how many conference games you've won this season.
309 + 1= Exactly how many passing yards Stafford had against you boys a couple of weeks ago to have a career best day..
37 + 1= Exactly how many games ol Fatty has lost since 2000...

You want me to keep going...   

No hard feelings TopKitten.. This thread wasn't directed towards you... Just your pathetic Vols..


----------



## rhbama3

ttt


----------



## kevina

Browning Slayer said:


> Answer to yours is 18..
> 
> A math quiz with a Volunqueer... Man this is going to be EASY!! About as Easy as losing has come to you boys now a days...
> 
> Here's some simple math for ya.. I made it REALLY EASY for.. You won't even have to use your toes! Well, unless you missing some fingers from being declawed TopCat..
> 1 x 1= Exactly how many rushing yards you had against UGA this year...
> 3 x 1= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've played in since 2000...
> 1 x 0= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've won since 2000...
> 4 - 2= Exactly how many bowl games you've won since 2000...
> 6 - 1= Exactly how many games you won in 2005 to not make it to a bowl game..
> 2 + 1= Exactly how many games you've won this season...
> 1 + 0= Exactly how many conference games you've won this season.
> 309 + 1= Exactly how many passing yards Stafford had against you boys a couple of weeks ago to have a career best day..
> 37 + 1= Exactly how many games ol Fatty has lost since 2000...
> 
> You want me to keep going...
> 
> No hard feelings TopKitten.. This thread wasn't directed towards you... Just your pathetic Vols..



This post here needs to go into the Slayer HOF


----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


> Answer to yours is 18..
> 
> A math quiz with a Volunqueer... Man this is going to be EASY!! About as Easy as losing has come to you boys now a days...
> 
> Here's some simple math for ya.. I made it REALLY EASY for.. You won't even have to use your toes! Well, unless you missing some fingers from being declawed TopCat..
> 1 x 1= Exactly how many rushing yards you had against UGA this year...
> 3 x 1= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've played in since 2000...
> 1 x 0= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've won since 2000...
> 4 - 2= Exactly how many bowl games you've won since 2000...
> 6 - 1= Exactly how many games you won in 2005 to not make it to a bowl game..
> 2 + 1= Exactly how many games you've won this season...
> 1 + 0= Exactly how many conference games you've won this season.
> 309 + 1= Exactly how many passing yards Stafford had against you boys a couple of weeks ago to have a career best day..
> 37 + 1= Exactly how many games ol Fatty has lost since 2000...
> 
> You want me to keep going...
> 
> No hard feelings TopKitten.. This thread wasn't directed towards you... Just your pathetic Vols..



Slayer this is without a doubt your masterpiece.  Take a victory lap brother.  I seriously need to step my game up.  But the most important part of the season is upon us and I have saved my best stuff for now.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> This post here needs to go into the Slayer HOF


 


South GA Dawg said:


> Slayer this is without a doubt your masterpiece. Take a victory lap brother. I seriously need to step my game up. But the most important part of the season is upon us and I have saved my best stuff for now. Go Dawgs!!


 

Some folks just never learn... Although he is a newbie so I was actually taking it easy on him...

I'll go to the END of the Earth to humiliate the Vols.. Man, I just hate those guys... Although I think he would have gotten that by looking at the 1st, 5 PAGES!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Man, that is so awesome! Woohoo! You go, you are the Master!*



Browning Slayer said:


> WOOHOO!!! I reached my personal GOAL!! I MADE 5 PAGES!!
> !
> Don't ever underestimate the SLAYER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really try and sleep more but I've got to give credit to my 4 month old for keeping me awake!!....
> 
> UT Fans... I've just had a fun 2 weeks, laughed harder then I ever have and thanks for enduring my sick humor but everyone has to admit, this thread has been funny! Win, Lose or Draw... This thread will NEVER be topped regardless and is some of my BEST collective work...
> 
> *Mods, this should have a STICKY on it and go down in Woody's history as one of the ALL-Time "BEST" threads for the "Sports" forum!!*
> 
> 12 + hours and counting!!   It's now GAME DAY!!! Good luck to ya!!! Well, not really...



Happy that you reached your life long goal. Now will you please give your big sister her computer back? Slayer, please go outside and play with your barbies.


----------



## Danuwoa

KYBobwhite said:


> Happy that you reached your life long goal. Now will you please give your big sister her computer. back? Slayer, please go outside and play with your barbies.



Dude this is all alot more fun if you have a sense of humor.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Dude! Where's your sense of humor?*



South GA Dawg said:


> Dude this is all alot more fun if you have a sense of humor.



Dude, hey dude, my post was supposed to be humorous. Dude loosen up!


----------



## Danuwoa

KYBobwhite said:


> Dude, hey dude, my post was supposed to be humorous. Dude loosen up!



Homie.  Hey homie.  That's good homie.  I was just making sure homie.  You seem like you get offended by this stuff homie.   I'm loosened up homie.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KYBobwhite said:


> Happy that you reached your life long goal. Now will you please give your big sister her computer back? Slayer, please go outside and play with your barbies.


 
Not Life Long... Just a two week goal since we had a bye week and my boys weren't playing.. Kinda like my Dawgs that had a two week goal of stomping the Vols in the ground and that worked too.. 

I understand you Vols don't have any goals or would even know how to write them down without the help from the Tutors.... You kinda just show up and think someone will roll over for ya like the teachers do...


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Uh, what?*



Browning Slayer said:


> Not Life Long... Just a two week goal since we had a bye week and my boys weren't playing.. Kinda like my Dawgs that had a two week goal of stomping the Vols in the ground and that worked too..
> 
> I understand you Vols don't have any goals or would even know how to write them down without the help from the Tutors.... You kinda just show up and think someone will roll over for ya like the teachers do...



Dude, you can do better than that. Dude, that's pretty weak.


----------



## Browning Slayer

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude this is all alot more fun if you have a sense of humor.


 
SGD, if the Dawgs stunk up their entire conference, state and college football like UT is doing you'd probably be a little grouchy.. Too bad WE don't have that problem!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KYBobwhite said:


> Dude, you can do better than that. Dude, that's pretty weak.


 
I already have! Just look at the last 5 PAGES!!


----------



## Danuwoa

KYBobwhite said:


> Dude, you can do better than that. Dude, that's pretty weak.



Hey Bill, Ted, or Wayne, or Garth or whoever you're trying to be, just try to get more than 3 yards rushing this go around ok?  Maybe your dudes can pull that off but I doubt it.


----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


> SGD, if the Dawgs stunk up their entire conference, state and college football like UT is doing you'd probably be a little grouchy.. Too bad WE don't have that problem!!



 Yeah it's hard to imagine but I guess so.  I guess I don't blame him for being such an angry little man.  But from all "dude" stuff it's sounds like he is self medicating to get himself through the rest of the season.


----------



## topcat

Browning Slayer said:


> Answer to yours is 18..
> 
> A math quiz with a Volunqueer... Man this is going to be EASY!! About as Easy as losing has come to you boys now a days...
> 
> Here's some simple math for ya.. I made it REALLY EASY for.. You won't even have to use your toes! Well, unless you missing some fingers from being declawed TopCat..
> 1 x 1= Exactly how many rushing yards you had against UGA this year...
> 3 x 1= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've played in since 2000...
> 1 x 0= Exactly how many SEC Championship games you've won since 2000...
> 4 - 2= Exactly how many bowl games you've won since 2000...
> 6 - 1= Exactly how many games you won in 2005 to not make it to a bowl game..
> 2 + 1= Exactly how many games you've won this season...
> 1 + 0= Exactly how many conference games you've won this season.
> 309 + 1= Exactly how many passing yards Stafford had against you boys a couple of weeks ago to have a career best day..
> 37 + 1= Exactly how many games ol Fatty has lost since 2000...
> 
> You want me to keep going...
> 
> No hard feelings TopKitten.. This thread wasn't directed towards you... Just your pathetic Vols..



Gotta give it to ya Slayer... good stuff!  Let's keep this fun.  

I may be a newbie but I waded in here with my big boy britches on!

98 ... 80  Get back to me when y'all win a NT


----------



## rhbama3

daily bump!
I would add to it, but at work i only see red x's on pic's.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> daily bump!
> I would add to it, but at work i only see red x's on pic's.


 
I'll help you out...


----------



## Browning Slayer

I bet you'll find this book on Phil's bookcase!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

topcat said:


> Gotta give it to ya Slayer... good stuff! Let's keep this fun.
> 
> I may be a newbie but I waded in here with my big boy britches on!
> 
> 98 ... 80 Get back to me when y'all win a NT


 
Fun?? What are you talking about... I've been having a BLAST!!

And you can get back to me when UT is a relevant team in College Football!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## topcat

Browning Slayer said:


> And you can get back to me when UT is a relevant team in College Football!



Ok I will.  But we'll be relevant before y'all win a NT.

Were you in New Orleans in 1980?  I was in Tempe in '98.  Saw my team win it all.  It was GREAT!


----------



## rhbama3

bump for the last time! Game is tomorrow. Here's to hoping for a Tide victory to help all you Vols accelerate the demise of the Fulmer Dynasty!
 Many thanks to Browning Slayer for taking the time to put together a Fark masterpiece! I'm sure we'll see it again.
ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> bump for the last time! Game is tomorrow. Here's to hoping for a Tide victory to help all you Vols accelerate the demise of the Fulmer Dynasty!
> Many thanks to Browning Slayer for taking the time to put together a Fark masterpiece! I'm sure we'll see it again.
> ROLL TIDE!!!


 
Oh, I'll never let this thread die... CONGRATS TIDE!! I even caught myself starting to say something along the lines Of Rammer Jammer watching the game last night.. Man I just LOVE to see UT lose!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Where are the FAT Phill lovers now !!


ROLL TIDE


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Where are the FAT Phill lovers now !!
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE


 
They are in hiding.. I can't say that I BLAME THEM!! For some reason I don't see anyone flying UT flags on their cars anymore.. I saw a few after they beat Miss State but they all disappeared..


----------



## chadair

*constant sorrow*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3

chadair said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

chadair said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmxU-oNJ9OY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Classic !!


Good ol' SUCKY TOP !!!  

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Browning Slayer

What do you know.. I found some more!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## BlackSmoke

read last night that Phil is gone by seasons end. Supposed to announce it after the UK game. named all the asst coaches that we be staying/leaving too!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

I cannot beleive you BAMA boys made me resort to these new pics... DANG IT!!

RHBAMA... IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlackSmoke said:


> read last night that Phil is gone by seasons end. Supposed to announce it after the UK game. named all the asst coaches that we be staying/leaving too!!


 
That STINKS! Who will I make fun of once he leaves.. Oh well, I guess I'll have to start a UT fan thread..



Sorry.. I just have WAY to much FUN with this..


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> I cannot beleive you BAMA boys made me resort to these new pics... DANG IT!!
> 
> RHBAMA... IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!



How in the wide, wide, world of sports is this my fault in any way? Tennessee's roadkill dude. still funny though.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> How in the wide, wide, world of sports is this my fault in any way? Tennessee's roadkill dude. still funny though.


 
You kept bumping the thread back up so I felt I must add some more pics..


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> You kept bumping the thread back up so I felt I must add some more pics..



Oh! My bad. i was just bumping your thread during the Bama/Tenn week. Any South Carolina fans want to bump the ULTIMATE Browning Slayer Tennessee fark thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Here you go Fulmer.. I'll keep bumping this thread as a tribute to ya!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

This one is already in here but it's just so fitting now..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sleeze's new thread got me thinking about this masterpiece thread.. I wouldn't want it to get lost in the shuffle..


----------



## BlackSmoke

wow.......


----------



## rhbama3

BlackSmoke said:


> wow.......



Dedicated, ain't he?


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Dedicated, ain't he?


 
 Just plain ol Hatred!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*You're either a very lonely man or you have a man crush on ole Phil*



Browning Slayer said:


> Just plain ol Hatred!



You just keep thinking that your thread is a masterpiece. Everyone else wonders just how many paint chips you've eaten in your lifetime. Yum, yum, eat'em up!!!!


----------



## kevina

KYBobwhite said:


> You're either a very lonely man or you have a man crush on ole Phil
> You just keep thinking that your thread is a masterpiece. Everyone else wonders just how many paint chips you've eaten in your life.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Man, I've really fallen behind here lately... Oh well, at least I made it back for UT!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Danuwoa

Where you been Slayer?


----------



## Craig Knight

45 to 19 put that one in your masterpiece. Oh but ya'll did win 1 game in the last 4 meetings between TN and Ga, The Vols took the bullerena's to the ole wood shed again


----------



## Browning Slayer

*Official tribute to phil fulmer...*

I FOUND IT!!!


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## Les Miles

AccUbonD said:


> Enjoying yourself yet slayer? I am going to have to let this stuff slide due to the current state of the program.Fulmer still has enough time to get this turned around before the athens trip.



Old quotes are funny.


----------



## Les Miles

Browning Slayer said:


>



Bawahaha


----------



## Les Miles

Browning Slayer said:


> Got to be deperate when Louisiana folks don't even want your help when a hurricane comes through...



Nice!


----------



## KYBobwhite

*If my memory serves me correct..................*

we beat ya'll that year. I know, ancient history but you gotta use what you can use. Still pull for the Bayou Bengals even though you've stooped to Slayers level.


----------



## Les Miles

KYBobwhite said:


> we beat ya'll that year. I know, ancient history but you gotta use what you can use. Still pull for the Bayou Bengals even though you've stooped to Slayers level.



C'mon man. Laugh a little. It's funny stuff. 

Yes, UT did beat us in that funky Monday night game but you got to admit that it's funny to go back and look thru these old threads. And I like Fulmer, I think he was a good coach, but he gave the pundits too much material with his weight and his actions. I'd like to see him back in coaching soon.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*I'm kidding too*

why don't you hire Fulmer back as a asst coach so him and Chief can reunite. As I mentioned before, LSU is my second SEC team since my niece is a cheerleader down there. She loves it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KYBobwhite said:


> why don't you hire Fulmer back as a asst coach so him and Chief can reunite. As I mentioned before, LSU is my second SEC team since my niece is a cheerleader down there. She loves it.


 
Ok, you 2 love birds... Quit de-railing my thread....

And I TOO miss Fulmer... I enjoyed making fun of him every chance I got..


----------



## Matthew6

Great thread and very funny.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Great thread and very funny.




Some folks just don't appreciate the hard work others put fourth...


----------



## Browning Slayer

See no Evil, Hear No Evil and Speak No Evil...


----------



## Browning Slayer

How can you NOT find this funny???


----------



## Browning Slayer

It's that time of the year.. May the Vol smack begin!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

For you Brownceluse... BOOM!!!


----------



## rhbama3

He's BACK!!!!!


----------



## choot'em

Hey Browning. Do you hate Phil because he is over weight or because he owned yall?


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

choot'em said:


> Hey Browning. Do you hate Phil because he is over weight or because he owned yall?



This is the "Official Bash UT Thread"... I hate EVERYTHING UT!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Less than a month until the beatdown at Bryant Denny North.


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## Browning Slayer

Only in Knoxville...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Less than a month until the beatdown at Bryant Denny North.



Less than a week for the one in Athens..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Ttt.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Unicoidawg

There's no way, no way..... That you came from my loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth. 



Doctored it up a bit..........


----------



## Browning Slayer

Unicoidawg said:


> There's no way, no way..... That you came from my loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Doctored it up a bit..........


----------



## Altamaha Stalker




----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Son of Dooley!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

Hunger Games UT style...


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Bump


----------



## Altamaha Stalker




----------



## Browning Slayer

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



Good ol Rocky Top...


----------



## rhbama3

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



aw, man......
coffee on the keyboard!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Altamaha Stalker




----------



## Browning Slayer

Altamaha Stalker said:


>


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning, I have to give it to you, I have not laughed this hard viewing this forum in a long time.


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> Browning, I have to give it to you, I have not laughed this hard viewing this forum in a long time.



I'm not done yet...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Fear the pants..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

For you fairhope..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> For you fairhope..


----------



## Troutman3000

This is all you need to know about UT

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2012/sep/27/university-tennessee-investigating-butt-chugging-i/

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2012/sep/28/tennessee-student-denies-butt-chugging-incident/


----------



## Browning Slayer

An all time great...


----------



## brownceluse

I know he's come and gone, but this pic says alot! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Bump





Must be that time...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Must be that time...





Yep.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

.....


----------



## brownceluse

Man UT sucks!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

I bet Barbara gets us all banned for picking on her boy......


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Man UT sucks!



Yep. Gonna be six in row up at Bryant Denny North.


----------



## Matthew6

Nick Saban owns Tennessee.


----------



## Matthew6

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

.....


----------



## Matthew6

No branches on that tree.Gooood ooooooooooooo raaaaaaaakeeeeeeeeee


----------



## brownceluse

That family tree don't fork................. UT sucks more than UGA does!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

....


----------



## Silver Britches

Former Player Bio

Seen this a few years ago and still get a laugh. His friends are  Bubba, Cletus and Skeeter.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Silver Britches said:


> Former Player Bio
> 
> Seen this a few years ago and still get a laugh. His friends are  Bubba, Cletus and Skeeter.





Good ol 10RC!


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Come on Bammers, y'all gotta contribute more stuff! 10RC is a good canvas for material.......


----------



## Matthew6

Time to beatdown the vols.


----------



## fairhopebama

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on Bammers, y'all gotta contribute more stuff! 10RC is a good canvas for material.......



I don't know if there is anything left after Browning finished posting. I went back through the thread and his material is some of the best I have seen. When the art of bashing UT is perfected to the level that Browning perfected it, it is best to sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> I don't know if there is anything left after Browning finished posting. I went back through the thread and his material is some of the best I have seen. When the art of bashing UT is perfected to the level that Browning perfected it, it is best to sit back and enjoy.



Browning Slayer is the master.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Good ole rocky flop.


----------



## Matthew6

At least we're not struggling with Kentucky.


----------



## golffreak

I'm not going to bash them...the Tide is taking care of that just fine!!!! Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump. In honor of the most recent massacre.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Bump. In honor of the most recent massacre.






Right there with ya!!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump again in honor of Dooley. But he will have fun at Uga.


----------



## GAranger1403

Dooley was ahead of his time. College football is simply not ready for the 3-4-6 defense and hunter safety pants on the sideline!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump cause they suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Bump cause they suck.




Man, I owe you a beer!!! Thanks for keeping the dream alive!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump in honor of the coaches who were smart enough to turn down the ut job.


----------



## fairhopebama

One of the funniest threads ever. Browning was on a roll.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Bump in honor of the coaches who were smart enough to turn down the ut job.


 


Not sure whay ANYONE would want to go there!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> One of the funniest threads ever. Browning was on a roll.


 

And I'll be able to add to it each year! What's funny is if you google UT farks this thread pops up..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And I'll be able to add to it each year! What's funny is if you google UT farks this thread pops up..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


>




I think this should be a "STICKY" and on top of the Sports forum... How many threads get over 10,000 visits...

Talk about advertising..


----------



## HucK Finn

Hey.... I wanna get a kick in while they are down.

Raise you hand if your team color is a "gaudy" orange, and coaches from mid major schools are turning you down.


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> I think this should be a "STICKY" and on top of the Sports forum... How many threads get over 10,000 visits...
> 
> Talk about advertising..



Browning, for the record about 9000 of the views were me seeing if you had put up any new material. I don't think I have ever laughed so hard on this forum.


----------



## Matthew6

Yep. It really needs to be a sticky. Gonna suck if Kirby takes the plunge.


----------



## Browning Slayer

To the top in honor of Butch Jones...


----------



## Browning Slayer

And a new ERA begins...


----------



## Browning Slayer

The Reaction to Butch Jones being hired...


----------



## Matthew6

very creative.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy new year and UT sux.


----------



## Matthew6

Bump. In honor of the 2012 BCS National Champions. Roll tide roll.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Back to the top with a UT sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

I hate Tennessee.  Well done.


----------



## Raylander

Hillbillies...


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

Bump and Roll Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump and a Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump and Roll Tide. Tennessee sux.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Y'all bammers can talk y'all had a rough go before saban got there lol. It's a cycle you guys should know best how it goes.


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> Y'all bammers can talk y'all had a rough go before saban got there lol. It's a cycle you guys should know best how it goes.



This year will make it seven in a row. It started before Saban.


----------



## Matthew6

Preseason bump.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Preseason bump.



I'll 2nd that bump...


----------



## ButcherTony

yall watch out now


----------



## David Parker

It's one thing to be who yall are and represent the Vols.  That's yall's choice and nobody faults ya for it.  But draggin Derek Dooley into it and gettin him all soiled with that poo that is the Vol program....that's crossin a line.


----------



## Matthew6

Bumpity bump.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Derrick dookie set us back another 2 years with his sucktastic coaching.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Derrick dookie set us back another 2 years with his sucktastic coaching.



I don't think so... Your stupid hire of Lame Kitten started your down slide.. Dooley inherited a pile of slop called UT football..


----------



## David Parker

toyota4x4h said:


> Derrick dookie set us back another 2 years with his sucktastic coaching.



You goin chicken or the egg on this one


----------



## Matthew6

How can you tell if someone from Tennessee is married?



A. The tobacco spit stains are on both sides of his pickup truck.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> How can you tell if someone from Tennessee is married?
> 
> 
> 
> A. The tobacco spit stains are on both sides of his pickup truck.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

at this thread!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Lol they both equally sucked. Poor browning atleast we can say we've won a nat champ in the last 30 yrs!  That's all that matters right well according to everyone on here?


----------



## Matthew6

What do you do if you find 3 UT fans buried up to their necks in cement ?


A. Get more cement.


----------



## Matthew6

How did the vol football player die from drinking milk?


A. The cow fell on him.


----------



## Matthew6

What's 20 feet long and has 5 teeth?

A. The funnel cake line at the Tennessee state fair.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> What do you do if you find 3 UT fans buried up to their necks in cement ?
> 
> 
> A. Get more cement.





Matthew6 said:


> How did the vol football player die from drinking milk?
> 
> 
> A. The cow fell on him.





Matthew6 said:


> What's 20 feet long and has 5 teeth?
> 
> A. The funnel cake line at the Tennessee state fair.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol they both equally sucked. Poor browning atleast we can say we've won a nat champ in the last 30 yrs!  That's all that matters right well according to everyone on here?




I'd rather not win a National Championship than have the years you guys are having... Going 1-5 in the SEC East has REALLY gotta hurt... And we're only talking 2012!

Look at the bright side. You guys should start 2-0 with Austin Peay and Western Kentucky...

You should sink back into your hole in the ground until UT is relevant.. Accubond has!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Nahh ill hang around trash talk doesn't bother me!


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Nahh ill hang around trash talk doesn't bother me!




Most of you UT guy's hang around until midseason and we won't here from you again until the start of next season..


----------



## ChasinTails

Matthew6 said:


> What's 20 feet long and has 5 teeth?
> 
> A. The funnel cake line at the Tennessee state fair.



With Alabama natives in it


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> With Alabama natives in it



That's the best you can come up with??? Man, this is going to be EASY!


Ya might want to stay on the porch...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the best you can come up with??? Man, this is going to be EASY!
> 
> 
> Ya might want to stay on the porch...


Like they have porches.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Like they have porches.




I've seen 4 x 4 porches on trailers before....


----------



## ChasinTails

I've got a nice deck with a Gazebo and live in a house actually, but nice try. Although I'm sure some people here do , you should keep that stuff to a minimum.


----------



## Matthew6

How do you stop a volunteer fan from  beating his wife ?


A. Dress her in blue and orange.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> How do you stop a volunteer fan from  beating his wife ?
> 
> 
> A. Dress her in blue and orange.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> I've got a nice deck with a Gazebo and live in a house actually, but nice try. Although I'm sure some people here do , you should keep that stuff to a minimum.



What are you talking about... We are just "Profiling" Vol fans (we don't like them) and having fun... I'm glad you are doing well for yourself and have that Gazebo.


----------



## Matthew6

What's the difference between a bucket of poo and a UT fan?


A. The bucket.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> What's the difference between a bucket of poo and a UT fan?
> 
> 
> A. The bucket.





That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Matthew6

How many pallbearers are needed for a vol funeral?

A. 2. One for each handle of the garbage can.


----------



## Matthew6

browning slayer said:


> i've seen 4 x 4 porches on trailers before....:d



Yep.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

This is a good thread.


----------



## Matthew6

What are the best 4 years of a Tennesseean's life?

Third grade


----------



## Matthew6

Why do girls from Tennessee not play hide and seek?

No one would look for them


----------



## Matthew6

Why don't volunteer players shop at the dollar store?

A. They only have three quarters.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> How can you tell if someone from Tennessee is married?
> 
> 
> 
> A. The tobacco spit stains are on both sides of his pickup truck.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## David Parker




----------



## Matthew6

How do you get a Tennessee cheerleader in your room?

Grease her hips and push.


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> I'd rather not win a National Championship than have the years you guys are having... Going 1-5 in the SEC East has REALLY gotta hurt... And we're only talking 2012!
> 
> Look at the bright side. You guys should start 2-0 with Austin Peay and Western Kentucky...
> 
> You should sink back into your hole in the ground until UT is relevant.. Accubond has!



Hmmmmm. I wonder why Dooley got fired? 
That's last Season,   Try and keep up


----------



## Matthew6

You know you're a Tennessee fan if -

You've been married three times and have the same in laws each time. 

You take a load to the dump and bring back more than you dropped off. 

Your toilet paper has page numbers on it.


----------



## David Parker

Tko


----------



## ChasinTails

Matthew,  you know those are recycled Alabama jokes, right?


----------



## Matthew6

ChasinTails said:


> Matthew,  you know those are recycled Alabama jokes, right?



You wish.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> Hmmmmm. I wonder why Dooley got fired?
> That's last Season,   Try and keep up



So, what SEC games do you think Tennesissy will win this year since you want to talk 2013?


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## David Parker




----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> So, what SEC games do you think Tennesissy will win this year since you want to talk 2013?



Missouri, Vandy, Kentucky,  Auburn and 2 outta 3 between Fla, Ga and USC


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> Missouri, Vandy, Kentucky,  Auburn and 2 outta 3 between Fla, Ga and USC







And you based this on what??? I guess you plan on going to the Dome for the SEC championship too....

I think you got into the liquor cabinet a little early.. UT will not beat UGA, Florida or USC.. Missouri, Vandy and Auburn is a toss up.. You do know your QB did leave..


----------



## ChasinTails

http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/101812aan.html

Our schedule is brutal We play Oregon, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and Alabama back  back pretty much. Oregon, Florida and Bama on the road.  After losing a qb and 3 wrs that helped produced almost 500 yards of total offense per game last year it won't be easy. The good news is that o line is returning and is arguably the best in the nation. We have 2 productive rbs returning and a defense that was ranked in the top 25 as mostly freshman before the 3-4 last yr. We have a 4 way battle with the qbs. 3 are mobile and as always we have talent at wr. So with that said,  were not as bad off as most think.  Plus we've got a coach who has won 4 championships in 6 seasons as a hc. Look at our scores from last yr. We were in every game last except 3. Dooley was poor game day coach.  He couldn't adjust after the half and that No good for nothing sal sunseri from alabama couldn't call a Defensive play to save his life. In all honesty its hard to expect more than  6-7 wins this year with everything that's going on, but I could see 8 as very possible and a 9th win in bowl game


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> And you based this on what??? I guess you plan on going to the Dome for the SEC championship too....
> 
> I think you got into the liquor cabinet a little early.. UT will not beat UGA, Florida or USC.. Missouri, Vandy and Auburn is a toss up..



Man we had ga beat almost last yr. We were down by 17 and came back to be up by 3. We had a td pass dropped. Our final drive we turned it over and gave it to ga. We we're less than 20 yards with seconds in clock vs sc and lost it. Was beating fla until 3rd quarter. Bad adjustments and bad play calling from sal. I bet you didn't see one game of ours last yr and only see win loss records and don't realize how good we were last yr if not for sal being our defensive cord.


----------



## Sniper Bob

ChasinTails said:


> http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/101812aan.html
> 
> Our schedule is brutal We play Oregon, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and Alabama back  back pretty much. Oregon, Florida and Bama on the road.  After losing a qb and 3 wrs that helped produced almost 500 yards of total offense per game last year it won't be easy. The good news is that o line is returning and is arguably the best in the nation. We have 2 productive rbs returning and a defense that was ranked in the top 25 as mostly freshman before the 3-4 last yr. We have a 4 way battle with the qbs. 3 are mobile and as always we have talent at wr. So with that said,  were not as bad off as most think.  Plus we've got a coach who has won 4 championships in 6 seasons as a hc. Look at our scores from last yr. We were in every game last except 3. Dooley was poor game day coach.  He couldn't adjust after the half and that No good for nothing sal sunseri from alabama couldn't call a Defensive play to save his life. In all honesty its hard to expect more than  6-7 wins this year with everything that's going on, but I could see 8 as very possible and a 9th win in bowl game



I see the vols going 3-9 or at the very best 4-8. No Bowl invite again after the 2013 season....Roll Tide!!


----------



## ChasinTails

Sniper Bob said:


> I see the vols going 3-9 or at the very best 4-8. No Bowl invite again after the 2013 season....Roll Tide!!



Won't be any of those former Bama seasons in K-Town, Not even with the worst UT coach in history with Dooley.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/101812aan.html
> 
> Our schedule is brutal We play Oregon, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and Alabama back  back pretty much. Oregon, Florida and Bama on the road.  After losing a qb and 3 wrs that helped produced almost 500 yards of total offense per game last year it won't be easy. The good news is that o line is returning and is arguably the best in the nation. We have 2 productive rbs returning and a defense that was ranked in the top 25 as mostly freshman before the 3-4 last yr. We have a 4 way battle with the qbs. 3 are mobile and as always we have talent at wr. So with that said,  were not as bad off as most think.  Plus we've got a coach who has won 4 championships in 6 seasons as a hc. Look at our scores from last yr. We were in every game last except 3. Dooley was poor game day coach.  He couldn't adjust after the half and that No good for nothing sal sunseri from alabama couldn't call a Defensive play to save his life. In all honesty its hard to expect more than  6-7 wins this year with everything that's going on, but I could see 8 as very possible and a 9th win in bowl game





ChasinTails said:


> Man we had ga beat almost last yr. We were down by 17 and came back to be up by 3. We had a td pass dropped. Our final drive we turned it over and gave it to ga. We we're less than 20 yards with seconds in clock vs sc and lost it. Was beating fla until 3rd quarter. Bad adjustments and bad play calling from sal. I bet you didn't see one game of ours last yr and only see win loss records and don't realize how good we were last yr if not for sal being our defensive cord.





ChasinTails said:


> Won't be any of those former Bama seasons in K-Town, Not even with the worst UT coach in history with Dooley.




Tyler Bray was the ONLY reason you were in any of those games with 34 Td's and 3,600 yards! You don't have him and you have NO proven QB in the SEC and the defenses are going to eat him up!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## toyota4x4h

I'm liking the new no huddle offense so I'm gonna be optimistic and agree with tail. We have enough athletes to get the job done. Just lacked coaching.


----------



## Sniper Bob

ChasinTails said:


> Man we had ga beat almost last yr. We were down by 17 and came back to be up by 3. We had a td pass dropped. Our final drive we turned it over and gave it to ga. We we're less than 20 yards with seconds in clock vs sc and lost it. Was beating fla until 3rd quarter. Bad adjustments and bad play calling from sal. I bet you didn't see one game of ours last yr and only see win loss records and don't realize how good we were last yr if not for sal being our defensive cord.



I did see ONE game last year, had no reason to see 2 games. When our second and third string played three qtrs the result was:

ALABAMA 44  VOLS 13


----------



## Sniper Bob

Can we get one of these  with a Vols fan instead of a horse?? Because that program is dead in the water!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sniper Bob said:


> Can we get one of these  with a Vols fan instead of a horse?? Because that program is dead in the water!!



Even Smokey gets it..


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm liking the new no huddle offense so I'm gonna be optimistic and agree with tail. We have enough athletes to get the job done. Just lacked coaching.



I posted this earlier but it seems to fit your statement.. You guys have nothing to do but hope! You have no QB with playing time and yet you guys seem to think you are going to be VETERAN teams with proven players... Take the blinders off!


----------



## Sniper Bob

2013 Vols Fans!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sniper Bob said:


> 2013 Vols Fans!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Browning Slayer said:


> I posted this earlier but it seems to fit your statement.. You guys have nothing to do but hope! You have no QB with playing time and yet you guys seem to think you are going to be VETERAN teams with proven players... Take the blinders off!



Hey the same can be said for you. You continue to believe this is "y'all's" year no? We all hope for the best.


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> I posted this earlier but it seems to fit your statement.. You guys have nothing to do but hope! You have no QB with playing time and yet you guys seem to think you are going to be VETERAN teams with proven players... Take the blinders off!



Umm our O line is about as veteran as it gets.  They have 3 years of starting experience.  Been starters since they were freshman. We only allowed like 7 sacks all season last yr with a pocket passer.  We man handled Clowney and Jones. I dunno who our qb will be yet, but Worley is aJr  and has started a few games when Bray was injured. We have a sr rb who avg. 4.6 Yards in a pass happy offense and his back up marlin lane who avg. 5.4 yards a carry.  We also have veteran wrs/slot guys that will kill with speed.  Devrin Young and Pig Howard. They also play tb. Jason Croom is a big physical receiver with game experience.  He has been compared to DaRick Rogers. Also Cody Blanc has been killing it and has experience.  Then we have Paul Harris and Marquez North. North is a straight up baller. Will be like Hunter. Y'all haven't heard of them because we had too much talent ahead of them.  We will reload at wr. Also were not running a pro style offense under Butch. Were moving to a spread offense mixed with a no huddle hurry up offense.  Comparable to Oregon.  With our o line the qb will have all day to find his targets.  Did I mention our wrs avg.A  height of 6'4"? But like I said we will not be depending on deep routes. We will dink and dunk and pick up small chunks and gas opposing defenses with the no huddle and run the ball more like we used to. If we start Nathan Petterman, Riley Furgerson who bama wanted,  or Josh Dobbs over Worley who are mobile.  Watch out.  And I'm not worried about our d. Just like our o line they have been playing since day 1. They were a top 25 d as freshman.  They are now jrs.and srs Our d was bad last r because of the coordinator not the talent. Sal tried to convert them to 3-4 when they was a 4-3 defense. That's like asking Tyler Bray to play in a spread offense.  It don't work without the right personnel.  Our d line and lbs are beasts. Ball hawks in secondary,  just slow,  but we got some new guys mixed around to balance that out. This team will play with a chip in their shoulder and ready to pRove some folks wrong. And with a good coach,  watch out. 

Y'all remember how good Arkansas was with petrino? Same team last yr without him and they choked. That's what a coach can do. Thank God, dooley is gone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Q : Where was O.J. Simpson headed in the white Bronco?
A: Knoxville, TN. He knew the police would never look for a Heisman trophy winner there.

UT Car Alarm


----------



## ChasinTails

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Q : Where was O.J. Simpson headed in the white Bronco?
> A: Knoxville, TN. He knew the police would never look for a Heisman trophy winner there.
> 
> UT Car Alarm
> View attachment 744929



Another recycled Alabama joke.  Done used it in my bash bama thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ChasinTails said:


> Another recycled Alabama joke.  Done used it in my bash bama thread


The only difference is, it is true about Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey the same can be said for you. You continue to believe this is "y'all's" year no? We all hope for the best.



Never said it was our year. I do believe we have a shot to win the East and have a chance to play for it. But see, my reasoning has logic behind it.. Unlike your and Tails predictions... I'll show you how I and everyone has looked at it and everyone has you predicted to finish where you did last year.

UGA:
Went 12 -2 last year. 
Won the SEC East
Returning everyone on offense except for 2.
Possibly the most talented tandem pair of backs in the country that ran for over 2,000 yards and averaged over 6 yards a carry (did I mention they were freshman)
QB you passed for almost 4,000 yards and 36 TD's.


UT:
Went 5-7
Lost best QB they've seen in a long time.. Backup threw 23 passes last year for 134 yards to Bray's 3,600 yards.. 
Was 2nd to last in the SEC East
Both of their combined RB's ran for as many yards as our #1 Freshman
Oh yeah, did I mention you lost Bray which takes 34 of you TD's away.
Brand new coaching staff, offense, defense and heck everything.. A lot to have a newbie QB run an offense he hasn't run before.. Lots of mistakes and turnovers usually come from missed assignments..

And to your defense comments.. You guys were 107th in the Nation, allowing an average of 35.7 points to be scored on you a game. UGA was 18th and allowed 19.6 points a game.


I know it's hard for you to realize the FACTS but I laid them out as easy as I could have.. Well, I could have drew some pics with crayons or had my 5 year old do it so the UT fans would get it..


And hey.. UT received 1 vote to be in the top 25.. Wonder who's vote that was... Maybe your coach! Sad days for UT when Baylor can make the top 25 and UT can only get the vote of their coach..  

The Anticipation of you Vols is like Groundhog day.. Get all excited, come out of the hole you've been living in, see your shadow and run back down deep until next year..


----------



## riprap

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey the same can be said for you. You continue to believe this is "y'all's" year no? We all hope for the best.



Isn't the best NC, or is best 4 or 5 losses?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Never said it was our year. I do believe we have a shot to win the East and have a chance to play for it. But see, my reasoning has logic behind it.. Unlike your and Tails predictions... I'll show you how I and everyone has looked at it and everyone has you predicted to finish where you did last year.
> 
> UGA:
> Went 12 -2 last year.
> Won the SEC East
> Returning everyone on offense except for 2.
> Possibly the most talented tandem pair of backs in the country that ran for over 2,000 yards and averaged over 6 yards a carry (did I mention they were freshman)
> QB you passed for almost 4,000 yards and 36 TD's.
> 
> 
> UT:
> Went 5-7
> Lost best QB they've seen in a long time.. Backup threw 23 passes last year for 134 yards to Bray's 3,600 yards..
> Was 2nd to last in the SEC East
> Both of their combined RB's ran for as many yards as our #1 Freshman
> Oh yeah, did I mention you lost Bray which takes 34 of you TD's away.
> Brand new coaching staff, offense, defense and heck everything.. A lot to have a newbie QB run an offense he hasn't run before.. Lots of mistakes and turnovers usually come from missed assignments..
> 
> And to your defense comments.. You guys were 107th in the Nation, allowing an average of 35.7 points to be scored on you a game. UGA was 18th and allowed 19.6 points a game.
> 
> 
> I know it's hard for you to realize the FACTS but I laid them out as easy as I could have.. Well, I could have drew some pics with crayons or had my 5 year old do it so the UT fans would get it..
> 
> 
> And hey.. UT received 1 vote to be in the top 25.. Wonder who's vote that was... Maybe your coach! Sad days for UT when Baylor can make the top 25 and UT can only get the vote of their coach..
> 
> The Anticipation of you Vols is like Groundhog day.. Get all excited, come out of the hole you've been living in, see your shadow and run back down deep until next year..




Oh.. One more fact side note.. The VOLS have lost 14 of their last 16 SEC games... BOOM!


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh.. One more fact side note.. The VOLS have lost 14 of their last 16 SEC games... BOOM!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


>



I thought you would like that!


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> Never said it was our year. I do believe we have a shot to win the East and have a chance to play for it. But see, my reasoning has logic behind it.. Unlike your and Tails predictions... I'll show you how I and everyone has looked at it and everyone has you predicted to finish where you did last year.
> 
> UGA:
> Went 12 -2 last year.
> Won the SEC East
> Returning everyone on offense except for 2.
> Possibly the most talented tandem pair of backs in the country that ran for over 2,000 yards and averaged over 6 yards a carry (did I mention they were freshman)
> QB you passed for almost 4,000 yards and 36 TD's.
> 
> 
> UT:
> Went 5-7
> Lost best QB they've seen in a long time.. Backup threw 23 passes last year for 134 yards to Bray's 3,600 yards..
> Was 2nd to last in the SEC East
> Both of their combined RB's ran for as many yards as our #1 Freshman
> Oh yeah, did I mention you lost Bray which takes 34 of you TD's away.
> Brand new coaching staff, offense, defense and heck everything.. A lot to have a newbie QB run an offense he hasn't run before.. Lots of mistakes and turnovers usually come from missed assignments..
> 
> And to your defense comments.. You guys were 107th in the Nation, allowing an average of 35.7 points to be scored on you a game. UGA was 18th and allowed 19.6 points a game.
> 
> 
> I know it's hard for you to realize the FACTS but I laid them out as easy as I could have.. Well, I could have drew some pics with crayons or had my 5 year old do it so the UT fans would get it..
> 
> 
> And hey.. UT received 1 vote to be in the top 25.. Wonder who's vote that was... Maybe your coach! Sad days for UT when Baylor can make the top 25 and UT can only get the vote of their coach..
> 
> The Anticipation of you Vols is like Groundhog day.. Get all excited, come out of the hole you've been living in, see your shadow and run back down deep until next year..




You act like a team can't transgress from year to year. We don't have Dooley anymOre.  I remember in 05 UTs first bad season since the 80s we went 5-7 then the very next yr We went 9-4. Did anyone expect that after a 5-7 yr? It happens all the time. My God look at Vandy. Oregon state going from 3 to 9 wins.  Ohio state from 6 to 12. 

Speaking of y'alls success last year.  Look at how weak yalls schedule is compared to ours year in and yr out. We play bama yearly.  Yalls out of conference games are a joke. See where y'all strength of schedule has ranked compared to ours

Honestly it wouldn't be surprising for Ga to start out 0-2 like in 11.  SC owns yall. LSU is a loss more than likely,  could slip up to fla in the swamp and even when we suck,  we play y'all close.  That is 4-5 potential losses. Not to mention Vandy is competing now. And even you have to admit, Richt is an under-achiever. You think cause Murry returns its a guaranteed success? How did that work out for Matt Barkley last yr?

And me nor 4x4 mentioned anything about us being magical this yr. I did say it's possible free us to win 8, but 6 to 7 wins is more likely.


----------



## Sniper Bob

Old Smokey's bloodline....


----------



## toyota4x4h

They just like to stir the pot tail lol. Uga is one injury away from being as mediocre as any other team.


----------



## Sniper Bob

Good to have some goals....


----------



## ChasinTails

Sniper Bob said:


> Old Smokey's bloodline....



Dude,  you know Somkey is a blue tick coon hound, right? That's a redbone.


----------



## ChasinTails

toyota4x4h said:


> They just like to stir the pot tail lol. Uga is one injury away from being as mediocre as any other team.



I'll drink to that


----------



## toyota4x4h

ChasinTails said:


> Dude,  you know Somkey is a blue tick coon hound, right? That's a redbone.



And a good one at that. My most recent x has smokey 10s true brother actually. They look exactly alike pretty cool.


----------



## ChasinTails

toyota4x4h said:


> And a good one at that. My most recent x has smokey 10s true brother actually. They look exactly alike pretty cool.



Check this Video out.  Erik Berry buying his dad one
(LINK DELETED)

And this is where they come from
http://www.davisbranchblueticks.com/home.cfm


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yeah ats where she got hers. She may be on that site in pics lol. But the university sent someone down and everything and got 10 from the same litter.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> They just like to stir the pot tail lol. Uga is one injury away from being as mediocre as any other team.






And you igits are 7 more wins away from a winning season....


We'll see how long it takes before you moles crawl back underground... There is a reason you 2 are the ONLY Vols talking trash.... Poor little Vols... Like I said before... How does it feel to have Baylor in the top 25 and you guys get 1 vote... 

Times are tough in T-Town...


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> You act like a team can't transgress from year to year. We don't have Dooley anymOre.  I remember in 05 UTs first bad season since the 80s we went 5-7 then the very next yr We went 9-4. Did anyone expect that after a 5-7 yr? It happens all the time. My God look at Vandy. Oregon state going from 3 to 9 wins.  Ohio state from 6 to 12.
> 
> Speaking of y'alls success last year.  Look at how weak yalls schedule is compared to ours year in and yr out. We play bama yearly.  Yalls out of conference games are a joke. See where y'all strength of schedule has ranked compared to ours
> 
> Honestly it wouldn't be surprising for Ga to start out 0-2 like in 11.  SC owns yall. LSU is a loss more than likely,  could slip up to fla in the swamp and even when we suck,  we play y'all close.  That is 4-5 potential losses. Not to mention Vandy is competing now. And even you have to admit, Richt is an under-achiever. You think cause Murry returns its a guaranteed success? How did that work out for Matt Barkley last yr?
> 
> And me nor 4x4 mentioned anything about us being magical this yr. I did say it's possible free us to win 8, but 6 to 7 wins is more likely.


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> And you igits are 7 more wins away from a winning season....
> 
> 
> We'll see how long it takes before you moles crawl back underground... There is a reason you 2 are the ONLY Vols talking trash.... Poor little Vols... Like I said before... How does it feel to have Baylor in the top 25 and you guys get 1 vote...
> 
> Times are tough in T-Town...



Since when do preseason rankings matter?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

ChasinTails said:


> Since when do preseason rankings matter?


Excuses are like - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -; Everybody's got them and they all stink. It's based on stats if I remeber correctly.


----------



## ChasinTails

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Excuses are like - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -; Everybody's got them and they all stink. It's based on stats if I remeber correctly.



No its based off of win-loss records and expectations. Ask any coach if pre-season rankings matter and he'll say no.  What matters is where you finish.  Pre-season polls are just hype and well "PRE SEASON" Can't bring logic here though.  I guess it mattered that USC (southern California) started last season as #1 and finished un-ranked,  huh? That preseason #1 spot sure did help them to a championship game at the end of the Season


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

toyota4x4h said:


> And a good one at that. My most recent x has smokey 10s true brother actually. They look exactly alike pretty cool.


"My most recent X"  Bet she wouldn't appreciate you saying she looked like smokey or his brother.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> No its based off of win-loss records and expectations. Ask any coach if pre-season rankings matter and he'll say no.  What matters is where you finish.  Pre-season polls are just hype and well "PRE SEASON" *Can't bring logic here though.*  I guess it mattered that USC (southern California) started last season as #1 and finished un-ranked,  huh? That preseason #1 spot sure did help them to a championship game at the end of the Season



So exactly when do you plan on bringing LOGIC to any part of what you are saying...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> So exactly when do you plan on bringing LOGIC to any part of what you are saying...






> Missouri, Vandy, Kentucky, Auburn and 2 outta 3 between Fla, Ga and USC



Where is the LOGIC behind your prediction of winning 6 of 8 of your SEC games when you've lost 14 of the last 16 you've played... On the back of a QB that threw 23 passes last year? A whole new offense? An unproven coach from the "Big East"??? LOGIC??? NO.... Plain ol blinders over your eyes.. There isn't ANY logic to anything you are saying.. 

You should really keep track


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> So exactly when do you plan on bringing LOGIC to any part of what you are saying...



Common among those with multiple personality disorders.


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> Common among those with multiple personality disorders.



And also those suffering from MAD, (Multiple Avatar Disorder).


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Not a single stat. Bring something with statistics to your team that will make sense. Win-lose records huh? What wins for y'all?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> "My most recent X"  Bet she wouldn't appreciate you saying she looked like smokey or his brother.



Trolololololololololololololol


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


> Where is the LOGIC behind your prediction of winning 6 of 8 of your SEC games when you've lost 14 of the last 16 you've played... On the back of a QB that threw 23 passes last year? A whole new offense? An unproven coach from the "Big East"??? LOGIC??? NO.... Plain ol blinders over your eyes.. There isn't ANY logic to anything you are saying..
> 
> You should really keep track



All you can do is bring up the Dooley era. Everyone knows, he sucked. Our offense was a 10 win team alone,  but when you have Sal Sunseri as DC it kinda kills it. 

So your logic is because we sucked last yr WITH DOOLEYS STAFF! We will do the same this yr?

Your logic is because we have a different qb, we can't win?  Dude its college football most teams have a new qb every 2-3 years anyway.  Every position for that matter. 

So Butch came from the big east and can't coach the SEC? Most coaches start some where and I can tell you now its not the SEC.
Kelly was at Cincinnati before Butch. Went to ND and landed in a NC. Saban was at Mich. State.  Meyer was at Utah before fla, Muschamp at Tx.
Butch has won everywhere he has been.  Out of 6 seasons 4 was championships. 

And about his scheme.  Justin Worley ran a spread offense in high school where he won NATIONAL Gatorade player of the year throwing 64 tds to 11 picks and over 5300 yards his sr season.  Other guys are also familiar with it they have played ball before, ya know.  In other systems. And he may not even start. 

And for the love of God. I guess no one has ever seen a first year qb be successful.  Ask Johnny football how that worked out for him.  Or Cam Newton, or Oregons qb last yr. and the list goes on and on and on of first yr qbs and coaches being successful. 

Talent and coaching. Tennessee has plenty.  And now we've got a proven coach.  Dooley lost with talent,  Butch has done more with less.  He will be fine,  I promise. 
See Arkansas without Petrino as I already stated.  That's the difference in coaching.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> All you can do is bring up the Dooley era. Everyone knows, he sucked. Our offense was a 10 win team alone,  but when you have Sal Sunseri as DC it kinda kills it.
> 
> So your logic is because we sucked last yr WITH DOOLEYS STAFF! We will do the same this yr?
> 
> Your logic is because we have a different qb, we can't win?  Dude its college football most teams have a new qb every 2-3 years anyway.  Every position for that matter.
> 
> So Butch came from the big east and can't coach the SEC? Most coaches start some where and I can tell you now its not the SEC.
> Kelly was at Cincinnati before Butch. Went to ND and landed in a NC. Saban was at Mich. State.  Meyer was at Utah before fla, Muschamp at Tx.
> Butch has won everywhere he has been.  Out of 6 seasons 4 was championships.
> 
> And about his scheme.  Justin Worley ran a spread offense in high school where he won NATIONAL Gatorade player of the year throwing 64 tds to 11 picks and over 5300 yards his sr season.  Other guys are also familiar with it they have played ball before, ya know.  In other systems. And he may not even start.
> 
> And for the love of God. I guess no one has ever seen a first year qb be successful.  Ask Johnny football how that worked out for him.  Or Cam Newton, or Oregons qb last yr. and the list goes on and on and on of first yr qbs and coaches being successful.
> 
> Talent and coaching. Tennessee has plenty.  And now we've got a proven coach.  Dooley lost with talent,  Butch has done more with less.  He will be fine,  I promise.
> See Arkansas without Petrino as I already stated.  That's the difference in coaching.



All right little man.. Time to see how CONFIDENT you are in the Vols this season. You've stated that UT will win 6 of their 8 SEC games. If they do than I'll wear an Avatar of your choice for 1 year. If not, you wear an Avatar of my choice for 1 year.. We should know something by the 1st of October when you hit UGA, USC and Bama..  Oh wait, that's after you have been to the swamp.. Time to man up!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> All right little man.. Time to see how CONFIDENT you are in the Vols this season. You've stated that UT will win 6 of their 8 SEC games. If they do than I'll wear an Avatar of your choice for 1 year. If not, you wear an Avatar of my choice for 1 year.. We should know something by the 1st of October when you hit UGA, USC and Bama..  Oh wait, that's after you have been to the swamp.. Time to man up!


----------



## David Parker

ChasinTails said:


> All you can do is bring up the Dooley era.




yall sooked with Fulmer too


----------



## ChasinTails

Browning Slayer said:


>



You realize Mike Hamilton was fired 2 years ago right? Dave Hart is the new AD. But that ^ is funny

And those 6 SEC games were in regard to asking me what I EXPECTED to win in the conference. Your original bet was the UGA game. So now you want to change the bet? Even though I've stated in many threads that this yr we're we're a 6-7 win team?  And I could see us winning 8 with upsets over uga, sc, or fla.

Miscommunication,  but I'll take the bet. I would, however rather it be the original bet that you proposed and I agreed upon. I'll leave it up to you. .

Also I see a lot of you have been taking me wrong. If I'm coming off wrong its not my intentions. I Just take football serious,  its a huge part of my life. I've played it,  followed and now going into my 3rd season coaching.   And I'm very prideful about UT. Even with the mixed poor success over the past few years and even if your  rival,  you have to respect UT.I will not hide if we have a bad season.  I will eat my crow if needed.  With all that said,  this should all be taken as rivalry fun, football discussion/debate etc.Andnothing more. I know a lot of hate and anger and other emotions can come from this,  but like I said That's not my intentions. I'm not here to make enemies.  Just wanted to lay that out there. Hopefully we can all still be civil adults amongst the fan bashing


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> "My most recent X"  Bet she wouldn't appreciate you saying she looked like smokey or his brother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ChasinTails said:


> You realize Mike Hamilton was fired 2 years ago right? Dave Hart is the new AD. But that ^ is funny
> 
> And those 6 SEC games were in regard to asking me what I EXPECTED to win in the conference. Your original bet was the UGA game. So now you want to change the bet? Even though I've stated in many threads that this yr we're we're a 6-7 win team?  And I could see us winning 8 with upsets over uga, sc, or fla.
> 
> Miscommunication,  but I'll take the bet. I would, however rather it be the original bet that you proposed and I agreed upon. I'll leave it up to you. .
> 
> Also I see a lot of you have been taking me wrong. If I'm coming off wrong its not my intentions. I Just take football serious,  its a huge part of my life. I've played it,  followed and now going into my 3rd season coaching.   And I'm very prideful about UT. Even with the mixed poor success over the past few years and even if your  rival,  you have to respect UT.I will not hide if we have a bad season.  I will eat my crow if needed.  With all that said,  this should all be taken as rivalry fun, football discussion/debate etc.Andnothing more. I know a lot of hate and anger and other emotions can come from this,  but like I said That's not my intentions. I'm not here to make enemies.  Just wanted to lay that out there. Hopefully we can all still be civil adults amongst the fan bashing


In case  you haven't been paying attention over the last few years, even a one loss team is flat out lucky to make it to the big show now, especially in the SEC. "T" hasn't had a one loss team since Fulmer lucked up and went 13-13, all years before and after would have left him out of even SECC games given the level of talent playing now. 

Good luck to y'all though. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.


----------



## Sniper Bob

ChasinTails said:


> Dude,  you know Somkey is a blue tick coon hound, right? That's a redbone.



My point exactly....I couldn't give a rip less what it is....and isn't that Smokey...not "Somkey"??


----------



## WickedTider

No need for this thread. Most teams bash UT on the field.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> You realize Mike Hamilton was fired 2 years ago right? Dave Hart is the new AD. But that ^ is funny
> 
> And those 6 SEC games were in regard to asking me what I EXPECTED to win in the conference. Your original bet was the UGA game. So now you want to change the bet? Even though I've stated in many threads that this yr we're we're a 6-7 win team?  And I could see us winning 8 with upsets over uga, sc, or fla.
> 
> Miscommunication,  but I'll take the bet. I would, however rather it be the original bet that you proposed and I agreed upon. I'll leave it up to you. .
> 
> Also I see a lot of you have been taking me wrong. If I'm coming off wrong its not my intentions. I Just take football serious,  its a huge part of my life. I've played it,  followed and now going into my 3rd season coaching.   And I'm very prideful about UT. Even with the mixed poor success over the past few years and even if your  rival,  you have to respect UT.I will not hide if we have a bad season.  I will eat my crow if needed.  With all that said,  this should all be taken as rivalry fun, football discussion/debate etc.Andnothing more. I know a lot of hate and anger and other emotions can come from this,  but like I said That's not my intentions. I'm not here to make enemies.  Just wanted to lay that out there. Hopefully we can all still be civil adults amongst the fan bashing






> I dunno who our qb will be yet, but Worley is aJr and has started a few games when Bray was injured.





> And me nor 4x4 mentioned anything about us being magical this yr. I did say it's possible free us to win 8, but 6 to 7 wins is more likely.





> Missouri, Vandy, Kentucky, Auburn and 2 outta 3 between Fla, Ga and USC





> I'm liking the new no huddle offense so I'm gonna be optimistic and agree with tail



The 1st 3 quotes are your words. The 3rd being a response to my question as to "How many SEC games do you plan on winning"..

The 4th is 4x4's agreeing with your analogy with 6 wins out of 8. I said lets bet the UT vs UGA game but you guys kept talking and talking and talking... So, let's see how you do backing all the talk you 2 have been doing... 4x4, you game to or are you going to back up from your predictions also.. You 2 want to play with the big dawgs here then let's play...  

And it's all in Rivalry fun.. Reason for changing the Avatar for everyone to see... 

BTW.. Welcome to the Sports Forum! It can get deep in here during football season!


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> You realize Mike Hamilton was fired 2 years ago right? Dave Hart is the new AD. But that ^ is funny




And yeah, I know.. Problem is when I've got 12 pages worth of material and over 500 posts you grab what you can!


----------



## toyota4x4h

What am I betting 6-7-8 wins? Or the Uga game whichever.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> What am I betting 6-7-8 wins? Or the Uga game whichever.



SEC wins... You get 8 you'll be in the Dome and winning the East.. Not to mention ranked in the top 3 and you'll have more than your coaches vote! 

You are proving my point... You guys are just trolling and spouting unrealistic goals with everything you guys have gone through.. Not saying it not possible.. Just not likely and everything is against ya. There aren't going to be many games when you are favored except the 1st 2..


----------



## toyota4x4h

So 8 wins? Ill take it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> So 8 wins? Ill take it.



Something like this will look good as an Avatar...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Something like this will look good as an Avatar...



This one is nice too...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Lol I've seen the stadium many many times from that viewpoint in the student section! Gimme a good lookin woman one atleast lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol I've seen the stadium many many times from that viewpoint in the student section! Gimme a good lookin woman one atleast lol.



We got our hands slapped a few years ago when just about everyone's Avatar was a woman.. Got to love football season!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Ahh dang censorship lol.


----------



## ChasinTails

That pg rating is killing me here.  I got some awesome stuff I can't post. Let's start a petition lol

Think that's something we can all agree on


----------



## ChasinTails

4x4 we might have to get together for a few games. I've got a Tn man cave I usually watch the games in,  that or go to Hooters.


----------



## jrmmh1215

toyota4x4h said:


> So 8 wins? Ill take it.



Man you do know you just bet that UT would have 8 SEC wins right? I like UT but realisticly an 8 win season including none confrence opps. Would be considered amazing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

ChasinTails said:


> that or go to Hooters.



UT Hooter gal....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ChasinTails said:


> That* pg rating* is killing me here.  I got some awesome stuff I can't post. Let's start a petition lol


Apparently we need a picture version of the rules and regs for Tennessee fans as well. Reading doesn't seem to be at the top of their list / skill sets. 



> The Forum will strive to ensure that all posts are polite, professional and conform to a *"G" rating*


----------



## toyota4x4h

jrmmh1215 said:


> Man you do know you just bet that UT would have 8 SEC wins right? I like UT but realisticly an 8 win season including none confrence opps. Would be considered amazing.



Well dang it I was going for 8 total wins. I need to learns to reads better I reckin. Can I change lol. I will admit they won't beat every sec team. And I think chasin prolly ment 8 as in total also.


----------



## toyota4x4h

ChasinTails said:


> 4x4 we might have to get together for a few games. I've got a Tn man cave I usually watch the games in,  that or go to Hooters.



Yeah bud hit me up on pm or something sometime.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

> I need to learns to reads better I reckin.



I just said that.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just said that.




All I did was bait the trap...

I told Tails a while ago this would be easy..



> That's the best you can come up with??? Man, this is going to be EASY!
> 
> 
> Ya might want to stay on the porch...


----------



## ChasinTails

Yeah it was a bit of miscommunication.  I never said 8 sec wins.  I did say 7-8 wins should be the exception this yr and that I expect to beat Missouri, Auburn, Kentucky,  Vandy and always like our chances against sc and ga. And see 1-2 upsets against ga,sc and or fla.

So 5to6 sec and 7 to 8 overall maybe a 9th in bowl game


----------



## toyota4x4h

So lets correct it and ill go 8 total wins browning.


----------



## David Parker

wrong sir.  But as a parting gift I picked yall over Austin Peay.  

so don't make me look like a idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> All I did was bait the trap...
> 
> I told Tails a while ago this would be easy..


It looks like they are changing their tune and betting against each other


----------



## David Parker

barrel of fish meet gun


----------



## jrmmh1215

I would like to see them win 8 with an upset over UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer

jrmmh1215 said:


> I would like to see them win 8 with an upset over UGA.




You wanna bet too???


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It looks like they are changing their tune and betting against each other





David Parker said:


> barrel of fish meet gun




Let em sweat....


----------



## riprap




----------



## jrmmh1215

Browning Slayer said:


> You wanna bet too???



Sorry Browning it's against my religion and besides that I only have hope that they will beat UGAL's not expectation. But GO VOLS


----------



## Browning Slayer

jrmmh1215 said:


> Sorry Browning it's against my religion and besides that I only have hope that they will beat UGAL's not expectation. But GO VOLS




Against your religion... 

There is NO profit or income related so it's not gambling..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

ChasinTails said:


> 4x4 we might have to get together for a few games. I've got a Tn man cave I usually watch the games in,  that or go to Hooters.



What did you do with all of your LSU stuff?


----------



## Matthew6

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What did you do with all of your LSU stuff?


----------



## ChasinTails

I don't understand the correlation jokes between tn and lsu? Your only a legend in your own mind,  Sir. Tennessee probably has one of the most dedicated fan bases in the land. By your means I should be an lsu fan right now,  right?  I mean Tn ain't quite the bandwagon attractant right now. And with 2 losing seasons in a row I should have jumped ship by now if I wasn't a true fan.  So explain the joke.  I mean I want to laugh. I like to laugh


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

ChasinTails said:


> I don't understand the correlation jokes between tn and lsu? Your only a legend in your own mind,  Sir. Tennessee probably has one of the most dedicated fan bases in the land. By your means I should be an lsu fan right now,  right?  I mean Tn ain't quite the bandwagon attractant right now. And with 2 losing seasons in a row I should have jumped ship by now if I wasn't a true fan.  So explain the joke.  I mean I want to laugh. I like to laugh



Not a joke and wasn't meant to make you laugh.


----------



## fairhopebama

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What did you do with all of your LSU stuff?



Probably hanging in the closet with his Miami Hurricane stuff.


----------



## ChasinTails

Nope. Vol for life all my life


----------



## GAranger1403

This thread is like Forest Whitaker, it never gets old! Whenever life has me down I can get a few giggles here. Looking forward to another season talkin smack with all you goons!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I heard the Vols were getting new Uniforms for 2013..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

ChasinTails said:


> Nope. Vol for life all my life



That's what you said about LSU


----------



## Browning Slayer

Quite a few icebergs ahead!


----------



## KYBobwhite

Slayer I guess our only hope is that a bear chews your internet line in two. I can't believe Utah has the internet.


----------



## Browning Slayer

You see the level of frustration from the new coach... Looks like he is in labor..


----------



## Browning Slayer

KYBobwhite said:


> Slayer I guess our only hope is that a bear chews your internet line in two. I can't believe Utah has the internet.



I have wireless!


----------



## David Parker

reminds me of rowdy roddy piper


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Sniper Bob

Vols gonna get by the Austin Peay Governors today??


----------



## ChasinTails

No different than y'all against UTC. But how bout them dawgs? 0-2

UT RISE TO THE TOP


----------



## Sniper Bob

ChasinTails said:


> No different than y'all against UTC. But how bout them dawgs? 0-2
> 
> UT RISE TO THE TOP



1. Austin Peay   Win
2. W. Kentucky  Win

Nice start against 3rd tier teams. Now your real season starts...this is how I see it going down"

3. Oregon        LOSS
4. Florida         LOSS
5. S. Alabama  Win
6. Georgia        LOSS
7. S. Carolina   LOSS
8. ALABAMA    LOSS
9. Missouri      LOSS
10. Auburn      LOSS
11. Vandy        Win
12. Kentucky   Win

just saying...


----------



## Turkeypaw

Sniper Bob said:


> 1. Austin Peay   Win
> 2. W. Kentucky  Win
> 
> Nice start against 3rd tier teams. Now your real season starts...this is how I see it going down"
> 
> 3. Oregon        WIN
> 4. Florida         WIN
> 5. S. Alabama  Win
> 6. Georgia        WIN
> 7. S. Carolina   WIN
> 8. ALABAMA    LOSS
> 9. Missouri      WIN
> 10. Auburn      WIN
> 11. Vandy        Win
> 12. Kentucky   Win
> 
> just saying...



Fixed it.


----------



## Sniper Bob

Turkeypaw said:


> Fixed it.



Hope springs eternal!! Let us all revisit this at seasons end...shall we??


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Bump in honor of Chasin Tails Les Miles and all the other victims of the Oregon Massacre. Told ya they'd put 60 up on the vols.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OH MYYYY.


----------



## brownceluse

Football Aids,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Fabris N Martinez,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Football Aids,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Fabris N Martinez,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




We tried to tell them.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> We tried to tell them.


----------



## Browning Slayer

South GA Dawg said:


> We tried to tell them.





brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump to the top for both of my hated rivals game week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I want them both to loose but this is who I went with in the pick-ems..


----------



## Matthew6

go gators. 

tennessee sux.


----------



## Danuwoa

I can't stand Tennessee either but Florida embodies all that is wrong in this world.  There is nothing worse than the Florida gators.


----------



## Browning Slayer

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't stand Tennessee either but Florida embodies all that is wrong in this world.  There is nothing worse than the Florida gators.



I hate em both! UT stinks so we need the Gators ranked as high as possible when we beat them!


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> Football Aids,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Fabris N Martinez,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



  folks on Rocky Top thought they were immune, I guess..


----------



## Unicoidawg

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't stand Tennessee either but Florida embodies all that is wrong in this world.  There is nothing worse than the Florida gators.



This^^^^


----------



## Matthew6

Ttt. Rtr.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Silver Britches

Q: What's the most popular pick up line in Tennessee? 

A: Nice tooth!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Palmetto

Browning Slayer said:


>



Is that a pellet gun?


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Bump in honor of today's bloodbath.


----------



## Matthew6

THWtennessee. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Daily bump for hate week.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Daily bump for hate week.




For you Bammers out there.. Enjoy your "Hate Week"...


----------



## ldavid008

Here's an excerpt I saw on Fox Sports. It was an article on grading the SEC's first year coaches. 

"Meanwhile, Jones is a Aaron Murray touchdown pass with five seconds remaining away from Tennessee controlling the SEC East even with a loss to Alabama. Think about this for a minute. The Vols almost have the tiebreak over Georgia and South Carolina and we're a single play away from saying the Tennessee at Missouri game would decide the SEC East."


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Rebel Yell

ldavid008 said:


> Here's an excerpt I saw on Fox Sports. It was an article on grading the SEC's first year coaches.
> 
> "Meanwhile, Jones is a Aaron Murray touchdown pass with five seconds remaining away from Tennessee controlling the SEC East even with a loss to Alabama. Think about this for a minute. The Vols almost have the tiebreak over Georgia and South Carolina and we're a single play away from saying the Tennessee at Missouri game would decide the SEC East."



THIS will be ignored.  Thanks for posting, though.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



THWtennessee


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

Hope the Hillbillies enjoyed 7 in a row. Roll Tide. THWtennessee.


----------



## Matthew6

Bump cause this place is DEAD and Tennessee SUCKS.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## fairhopebama

It's on....


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> It's on....



That's great.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> That's great.



Like the new Sig!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Like the new Sig!


Yep. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## fish hawk

*Tennesee Cheerleader*


----------



## fairhopebama

Fish, Are you sure that is a UT cheerleader or is that Butch Jones after being in Knoxville for a year.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## fairhopebama

just because it is Bama/UT week. Hey Accu, Kiffin says hello and Layla misses you....


----------



## fairhopebama

Will it be 8 in a row?


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



Yes. It will be 8 in a row.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



I love this one.


----------



## elfiii

Lord have mercy.


----------



## KyDawg

You guys are gonna eat your words cause ut is back.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

They won't beat Bama


----------



## fairhopebama

Lol


----------



## fish hawk

Lane Kiffin's momma says she's worried for him and thinks he needs to be in the press box on Saturday.


----------



## fairhopebama

fish hawk said:


> Lane Kiffin's momma says she's worried for him and thinks he needs to be in the press box on Saturday.



I would imagine Kiffin wants to jump on them early and heavy which will probably lead to a half empty stadium by half.


----------



## fish hawk

fairhope said:


> I would imagine Kiffin wants to jump on them early and heavy which will probably lead to a half empty stadium by half.



They will probably be filing out after Bama scores there first 7.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> I love this one.




I'm fond of this one...


----------



## fairhopebama

or maybe when the Bama bus pulls up to the stadium.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Buck Roar

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## KyDawg

ut is back


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

8 straight.  Nice


----------



## KyDawg

I live bout a 1/4 mile from the Tenn. line and bout 45 mins from Nashville. Listening to the talk shows up here you would think ut won that game last night. They are back.


----------



## Buck Roar

Just read some of the thread again BEST THREAD EVER!!


----------



## flowingwell

I think Kentucky is closer than ut to being relevant.  Butch needs to find a win somewhere.  Hopefully not anytime soon.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump for The VOL Thugs!!


----------



## BowChilling

They almost have a rape charge for every win!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Bump for The VOL Thugs!!



vols suck


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump for the Scum of the south!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

bump.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> bump.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## DaddyFatracks

How come my... Umm (cough) buddy got banned for doing this type of thread against rivals


----------



## elfiii

This thread got legs.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> This thread got legs.



lots of volsux haters round here.


----------



## Matthew6

ttt


----------



## KyDawg

Isn't a Bammer bashing a Voluntear overkill.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Isn't a Bammer bashing a Voluntear overkill.



nope. gonna be 9 in a row this year Charlie. Better than the mutzzzzzzz im sure.


----------



## KyDawg

I think you are


----------



## KyDawg

Better watch em 6, could be like Tech. They seem to beat us bout once every 10 years.


----------



## scooty006

Is the vols roster still all freshmen?  Been that way since Kiffin left...maybe Knoxville is the fountain of youth.


----------



## KyDawg

They don't loose anyone to graduation until 2022.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> They don't loose anyone to graduation until 2022.



They don't graduate. That's the new method for the coach keeping his job. "We are young"


----------



## Matthew6

daily vol sux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Vols suck and a new avatar day....


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Vols suck and a new avatar day....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


>



Thought you would like that! 

VOLS SUCK!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Thought you would like that!
> 
> VOLS SUCK!



yep. friday volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> daily vol sux.



This! Vols suck!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> This! Vols suck!!



yep. monday volsux.


----------



## scooty006

Jim Bob Cooter.

That is all.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux. that is all.


----------



## joepuppy

Haters gon hate.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Haters gon hate.



And losers will always be losers! 

Vols suck!


----------



## fairhopebama

The whining/crying starts early.


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> The whining/crying starts early.



What are you talking about... Them slugs have been crying for years now!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Hate to see this slide down the forum so far.


----------



## fairhopebama




----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


>





Vols suck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Since UT has gone gender neutral, can they still be called the Vols? Shouldn't they be called the Ze's? 

Just in case you slackers don't keep up with anything outside of sports.

http://wate.com/2015/08/27/ut-knoxville-encourages-students-to-use-gender-neutral-pronouns/


----------



## toyota4x4h

The president or chancellor or whatever they are called these days came out last week and told the school to take down those guidlines. Bec of all the bad press I read.
Dumbest thing Ive ever heard of though!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

........


----------



## fish hawk

Since 2009 Tennessee's record vs ranked teams is 2-24,a winning percentage of .083


----------



## SpotandStalk

No No:





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since UT has gone gender neutral, can they still be called the Vols? Shouldn't they be called the Ze's?
> 
> Just in case you slackers don't keep up with anything outside of sports.
> 
> http://wate.com/2015/08/27/ut-knoxville-encourages-students-to-use-gender-neutral-pronouns/




Wow...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since UT has gone gender neutral, can they still be called the Vols? Shouldn't they be called the Ze's?
> 
> Just in case you slackers don't keep up with anything outside of sports.
> 
> http://wate.com/2015/08/27/ut-knoxville-encourages-students-to-use-gender-neutral-pronouns/





BROWNING7WSM said:


> ........





SpotandStalk said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> Wow...



This... This.... and This.....


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> The president or chancellor or whatever they are called these days came out last week and told the school to take down those guidlines. Bec of all the bad press I read.
> Dumbest thing Ive ever heard of though!



thats because uts a tennessee idea.  
while i got ya attention hers a daily volsux for u and joepuppy.


----------



## joepuppy

Thanks, 6. Enjoy your cupcake war Saturday.  Ya'll keep playing those soft teams, the game will be shown on Food Network.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Thanks, 6. Enjoy your cupcake war Saturday.  Ya'll keep playing those soft teams, the game will be shown on Food Network.



So says the guy whose cupcake team went to the wire with the Vols.. 11 plays over 20 yards...

Vols suck... Get out of my thread.. How about you losers start your own thread...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> So says the guy whose cupcake team went to the wire with the Vols.. 11 plays over 20 yards...
> 
> Vols suck... Get out of my thread.. How about you losers start your own thread...


Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody needs a hug.



Just more UT bashing... That is all! Vols suck!


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> So says the guy whose cupcake team went to the wire with the Vols.. 11 plays over 20 yards...
> 
> Vols suck... Get out of my thread.. How about you losers start your own thread...



Now I am feeling the love that has been gone from the forum for a while. Glad to see it back. Vols Suck and still are a bunch of thugs.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ...





It's time!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Yall have it at.  This staff deserves it.  No excuses anymore


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall have it at.  This staff deserves it.  No excuses anymore



Avatar bet this week??


----------



## Matthew6

maybe joepuppy will play.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Well


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## SpotandStalk

I still can't believe UT lost to Arkansas. WOW!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> I still can't believe UT lost to Arkansas. WOW!



at crappy top too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## riprap

How can anyone bash another team after that performance last week?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Where are the dog fans at


Get to bashing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

How is this not staying up top.   Games a few days out


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How is this not staying up top.   Games a few days out



Too any sissy UGA fans! Along with UT fans! They are scared!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> Too any sissy UGA fans! Along with UT fans! They are scared!






C'mon dogs...  Where's the Tenn hate.  East is not lost yet


----------



## Matthew6

is winchester going for it again. daily volsux.


----------



## Old Winchesters

nope... but volsux


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

crappy top Tennessee


----------



## Matthew6

The Vols suck and Bama is gonna humiliate you next week. I would not want to be no brow next week. Tide rolls by whatever score they wish.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Matthew6 said:


> The Vols suck and Bama is gonna humiliate you next week. I would not want to be no brow next week. Tide rolls by whatever score they wish.



Hope you wasn't a betting man


----------



## brownceluse

Daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Daily volsux



This


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> volsux



No doubt


----------



## KyDawg

They sho got some ugly Unis.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> They sho got some ugly Unis.



and ugly, nasty smelly people too.


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> and ugly, nasty smelly people too.



explains Buck nasty. If he was from anywhere else he would be called Buck.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Another bizarre thread by our resident narcissist*

Strange little man


----------



## BuckNasty83

KyDawg said:


> They sho got some ugly Unis.



Voted uniforms of the year in 2015. You just have bad taste

https://allfortennessee.com/2016/01/11/vols-win-uniswag-uniform-of-the-year/


----------



## KyDawg

BuckNasty83 said:


> Voted uniforms of the year in 2015. You just have bad taste
> 
> https://allfortennessee.com/2016/01/11/vols-win-uniswag-uniform-of-the-year/



By who. Aint nobody in the world could think that putrid Orange looks good.


----------



## scooty006

Vols lost a recruit today.  He didn't fit in with the other recruits anyway, he was a 4*


----------



## BuckNasty83

scooty006 said:


> Vols lost a recruit today.  He didn't fit in with the other recruits anyway, he was a 4*



He was a 5'6" receiver. We'll survive


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Gold Ranger




----------



## Matthew6

go bammers headed back home west. daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## ButcherTony

hey watch it


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## riprap

I am up here in pigeon forge and I am seeing butch shirts with an orange t in bold print with Tennessee football in small print. Do they think more of the coach than the university? Is he bigger than UT?


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> I am up here in pigeon forge and I am seeing butch shirts with an orange t in bold print with Tennessee football in small print. Do they think more of the coach than the university? Is he bigger than UT?



They are hoping he is their Savior.. Brick by Brick..

And a Porta Potty sits higher than the septic tank they call UT..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

They're entire corporate structure is coming unraveled. See the Spognardi thread.


----------



## westcobbdog

Browning has serious skills.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Couldn't help it.. I saw something similar and just had to make this one..


----------



## Matthew6

great stuff slayer.


----------



## Horns

Oh my gosh.. Some of these needs to be archived. Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## SpotandStalk

5 star thread


----------



## BuckNasty83

What makes all this funny is yall cant beat us. This is all yall have


----------



## Scott G

SpotandStalk said:


> 5 star thread



It's UT, so........3 star thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What makes all this funny is yall cant beat us. This is all yall have



Yep.. No one can beat the Vols... Just ANOTHER Ignorant post!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree! I think Robert, Elfiii or Charlie should make this thread a "Sticky"...



and not allow it to close after 1000 replies.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Horns

BuckNasty83 said:


> What makes all this funny is yall cant beat us. This is all yall have



What's the record for the past 4 years? 3 wins 1 loss for UGA?


----------



## Scott G

Horns said:


> What's the record for the past 4 years? 3 wins 1 loss for UGA?



5-1 the last 6. TN breaks UGAs 5 win streak and suddenly "y'all can't beat us"


----------



## Horns

Scott G said:


> 5-1 the last 6. TN breaks UGAs 5 win streak and suddenly "y'all can't beat us"



No kidding


----------



## westcobbdog

Horns said:


> No kidding



x2, he's gone delusional.


----------



## brownceluse

All that face paint poisoned him and made him delusional....


----------



## KyDawg

Yall having entirely too much fun in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Horns

Browning Slayer said:


>



OMG. This is the undisputed best one yet. I nearly died from lack of oxygen due to laughing so hard. You are the king


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


>



Better question is.  Will GA EVER ARRIVE


----------



## BuckNasty83

Rank Team Won Lost	Tied Pct. Games

12 Tennessee 820 371 53	.680 1244

15	Georgia	787	413	54	.649 1254

Even after 10 years of  sucking. We still don't suck as bad as the Dawgs. Y'all have played 10 more overall games than UT, yet still fall behind us. I won't even mention number of draft picks,  all Americans, bowl appearances, sec titles, and National titles. We own yall. And oh yeah,  I believe the streak currently is  us at +1. Make it 2 after this season. 

You can't make fun of big brother.  

/endthread


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rank Team Won Lost	Tied Pct. Games
> 
> 12 Tennessee 820 371 53	.680 1244
> 
> 15	Georgia	787	413	54	.649 1254
> 
> Even after 10 years of  sucking. We still don't suck as bad as the Dawgs. Y'all have played 10 more overall games than UT, yet still fall behind us. I won't even mention number of draft picks,  all Americans, bowl appearances, sec titles, and National titles. We own yall. And oh yeah,  I believe the streak currently is  us at +1. Make it 2 after this season.
> 
> You can't make fun of big brother.
> 
> /endthread



I'll throw you a bone.  10rc is 1-7 against ranked opponents over the past two seasons.


----------



## Horns

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll throw you a bone.  10rc is 1-7 against ranked opponents over the past two seasons.



With that being said, how can you be back?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll throw you a bone.  10rc is 1-7 against ranked opponents over the past two seasons.



Wrong,  we beat a ranked SC twice and GA.

Edit: I see you said 2 seasons.


----------



## Scott G

BuckNasty83 said:


> And oh yeah,  I believe the streak currently is  us at +1.



I know you're a Vol and therefore "special", but 1 game is not a streak.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Start a UGA bashing thread... I won't post in it.. I promise..



I've got better things to do with my time than create a bash thread.  I'll let the Vols do their talking on the field. 

You have fun making your elementary style memes, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll let the Vols do their talking on the field.




You keep saying that but the Vols haven't done ANYTHING on the field except stink it up!


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wrong,  we beat a ranked SC twice and GA.
> 
> Edit: I see you said 2 seasons.



Dude, I'm trying to help you out, but you have to read between the lines.

Hint:  Focus less on the 7 and more on the 1.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> You keep saying that but the Vols haven't done ANYTHING on the field except stink it up!



I wouldn't call it stinking. I say we're playing some good ball.  Should only be better this year


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I wouldn't call it stinking. I say we're playing some good ball.  Should only be better this year


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

nice work as of late slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## tjl1388

Browning Slayer said:


>



Yeah.... about that.


----------



## ButcherTony

........we coming next week


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## CamoDawg85

Slayer trying to push this one over the 1k mark I see

Love the meme by the way


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## 1eyefishing

Wow, I've never seen this thread before. 
Eight and a half years and 37 pages. 
As good a sport as any I guess...


----------



## 1eyefishing

... just to quote a Tennessee fan.


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## BuckNasty83

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah.... about that.



Misspelled hear.  Killed it


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


>



Back to back 9 win seasons. Fail


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Back to back 9 win seasons. Fail


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## CamoDawg85

That sure does look a lot like Fulmer ^^^


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> That sure does look a lot like Fulmer ^^^



how do you know this.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant unsee that you know.


----------



## 1eyefishing

KyDawg said:


> I cant unsee that you know.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> how do you know this.



NECK UP 6, just the NECK UP....I knew I should have clarified


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

boy you dug this one up. daily volsux.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> boy you dug this one up. daily volsux.



Only a few more posts and it goes away. 

We can do it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> And Volume 2 will be started!!
> 
> This thread is almost 10 years old and has seen the Vols suck the entire time thru how many coaches?
> 
> This thread has been more relevant then the Vols!!



Speaking of accuracy. What about Matthew6's sigline?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> That's his sig line every year!



So in 2015 he posted a sigline dated 2016?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And Volume 2 will be started!!
> 
> This thread is almost 10 years old and has seen the Vols suck the entire time thru how many coaches?
> 
> This thread has been more relevant then the Vols!!



ive deleted at least 100 posts to keep it alive. god i hate the vols and their nasty hateful state. nukeum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> ive deleted at least 100 posts to keep it alive. god i hate the vols and their nasty hateful state. nukeum.



I've deleted 100 times more than that just to screw up the GON server.........


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So in 2015 he posted a sigline dated 2016?



its gonna be 2012 seccg all  over again; the dogs get the heartbreak x2.


----------



## Matthew6

i should bump that thread.lots of dogs kissing bama hiney in that one in the runup to the irish beatdown.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> ive deleted at least 100 posts to keep it alive. god i hate the vols and their nasty hateful state. nukeum.



I may just do the same!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Why do Tennessee fans wear orange?
So they can dress that way for the game on Saturday, go hunting on Sunday, and pick up trash on Monday


----------



## 1eyefishing

... they only got out of jail on Friday.


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do Tennessee fans wear orange?
> So they can dress that way for the game on Saturday, go hunting on Sunday, and pick up trash on Monday



how many vols does it take to eat an armadillo?


2. one to do the eating and the other to watch for cars.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> how many vols does it take to eat an armadillo?
> 
> 
> 2. one to do the eating and the other to watch for cars.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Matthew6 said:


> how many vols does it take to eat an armadillo?
> 
> 
> 2. one to do the eating and the other to watch for cars.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Why not just make this a sticky. Seems it gets more attention than anything the vols do


----------



## HunterJoe24

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!!





That was one of the best games I've ever watched.


----------



## Silver Britches

The locals were out celebrating all around Knoxville today. Earlier, UT picked up a verbal from another 1-start recruit!

Below, you can see our very own BuckNasty (Cletus Clampett) and joepuppy (Joe Kornbread) celebrating this exciting news. "We just put the college football world on high alert!" Said BuckNasty. 






92-year old Claude Skaggs was excited when the news broke, and ran out into the street to get jiggy with it. Sadly, Claude had to be euthanized shortly after. 






After hearing the news, Cooter Cash could hardly contain himself! "This is huge news right here! We're back!" "I haven't been this excited since my sister told me she was pregnant with our 3rd child!" Said Cooter.





*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## joepuppy

That's me with the vest and the skinny gal.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Didn't you hear that TN changed their mascot to a opossum? PLAYS DEAD AT HOME AND GETS KILLED ON THE ROAD!


----------



## joepuppy

Man that one's older than me. The internet is your friend.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> The locals were out celebrating all around Knoxville today. Earlier, UT picked up a verbal from another 1-start recruit!
> 
> Below, you can see our very own BuckNasty (Cletus Clampett) and joepuppy (Joe Kornbread) celebrating this exciting news. "We just put the college football world on high alert!" Said BuckNasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92-year old Claude Skaggs was excited when the news broke, and ran out into the street to get jiggy with it. Sadly, Claude had to be euthanized shortly after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing the news, Cooter Cash could hardly contain himself! "This is huge news right here! We're back!" "I haven't been this excited since my sister told me she was pregnant with our 3rd child!" Said Cooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fairhopebama

Is that Fulmer on the recruiting trail trying to recruit Kyle Busch.


----------



## spurrs and racks

you see, this the exactly the two faced, Dawgs fan, favoritism, that goes on here in this pitiful sports forum........

another thread, shall be called nameless, was deleted for using the word "official".

Dawgs drool indeed, see you in the SEC championship where AGAIN you will learn what it is like to be one upped by the champs!


----------



## antharper

spurrs and racks said:


> you see, this the exactly the two faced, Dawgs fan, favoritism, that goes on here in this pitiful sports forum........
> 
> another thread, shall be called nameless, was deleted for using the word "official".
> 
> Dawgs drool indeed, see you in the SEC championship where AGAIN you will learn what it is like to be one upped by the champs!


Got to beat Auburn first !


----------



## brownceluse

fairhopebama said:


> Is that Fulmer on the recruiting trail trying to recruit Kyle Busch.



Looks like a badly swollen Bill Dance.........


----------



## Browning Slayer

antharper said:


> Got to beat Auburn first !


----------



## Browning Slayer

spurrs and racks said:


> you see, this the exactly the two faced, Dawgs fan, favoritism, that goes on here in this pitiful sports forum........
> 
> another thread, shall be called nameless, was deleted for using the word "official".
> 
> Dawgs drool indeed, see you in the SEC championship where AGAIN you will learn what it is like to be one upped by the champs!




Fixed it for ya!  
Even deleted some old comments to keep it alive! GO DAWGS!

And please tell me what we "learned" from Bama in the SEC Championship game? That if we whine enough, they'll let us into the playoffs if we don't play in the SEC Championship game?


----------



## joepuppy

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> Even deleted some old comments to keep it alive! GO DAWGS!
> 
> And please tell me what we "learned" from Bama in the SEC Championship game? That if we whine enough, they'll let us into the playoffs if we don't play in the SEC Championship game?


I think they proved why they should be there. And you just got outcoached. If you don't think Saban is probably the greatest college coach in recent years, then you are delusional.


----------



## spurrs and racks

What have you fixed? Coming from the most underachieving football program in America since 1980 (last 38 years old math). Oh well, ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Matthew6

spurrs and racks said:


> What have you fixed? Coming from the most underachieving football program in America since 1980 (last 38 years old math). Oh well, ROLL TIDE!


roll tide.


----------



## Patriot44

HAHAHA< How did I miss this one..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


>


Looks like the picture of Butch hitting Kirby in the mouth from 15 and 16


----------



## Silver Britches

fairhopebama said:


> Is that Fulmer on the recruiting trail trying to recruit Kyle Busch.


Who cares if that's Fulmer or not, I'm more interested in that fine thang to the far left!


----------



## TinKnocker

BuckNasty83 said:


> Looks like the picture of Butch hitting Kirby in the mouth from 15 and 16


Kirby wasn’t there in 2015, sport.


----------



## joepuppy

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Didn't you hear that TN changed their mascot to a opossum? PLAYS DEAD AT HOME AND GETS KILLED ON THE ROAD!


Did you hear how UGA choked in the NC game against Alabama? Maybe they don't have cable out that far yet?


----------



## MudDucker

joepuppy said:


> Did you hear how UGA choked in the NC game against Alabama? Maybe they don't have cable out that far yet?



We know you Vol fans had plenty of time to watch, since the only place the Vols went during the playoffs was home to see momma.


----------



## Browning Slayer

MudDucker said:


> We know you Vol fans had plenty of time to watch, since the only place the Vols went during the playoffs was home to see momma.




And now the new AP Top 25 Poll is out... And where's the Vols?


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## HunterJoe24

joepuppy said:


> Did you hear how UGA choked in the NC game against Alabama? Maybe they don't have cable out that far yet?



You know it's bad when he's having to bring up what other teams did. That makes sense cause you can't say anything when you get beat 41-0 at home


----------



## joepuppy

HunterJoe24 said:


> You know it's bad when he's having to bring up what other teams did. That makes sense cause you can't say anything when you get beat 41-0 at home


Just keeping the pot stirred. You can't sling a rock in this place without a Tennessee Sux reference. So don't tell me about talking about other teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Just keeping the pot stirred. You can't sling a rock in this place without a Tennessee Sux reference. So don't tell me about talking about other teams.




Vols can't stir the pot... They're IN the pot!  
Daily Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse

joepuppy said:


> Just keeping the pot stirred. You can't sling a rock in this place without a Tennessee Sux reference. So don't tell me about talking about other teams.



Latching on to another team beating a team that you don’t like is kind of pathetic. Don’t Bama fans call Neeland Bryant Deny North?


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Latching on to another team beating a team that you don’t like is kind of pathetic. Don’t Bama fans call Neeland Bryant Deny North?



We do and we also call Atlanta's domes Bryant Denny East. Sorry, carry on with the Vol bash.


----------



## joepuppy

brownceluse said:


> Latching on to another team beating a team that you don’t like is kind of pathetic. Don’t Bama fans call Neeland Bryant Deny North?


Latching on? Just stating a fact. Show me one other mention from me on this forum. I think the definition of latching is defined as this 50 page thread hating my team. And you think WE are pathetic? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## fairhopebama

joepuppy said:


> Latching on? Just stating a fact. Show me one other mention from me on this forum. I think the definition of latching is defined as this 50 page thread hating my team. And you think WE are pathetic? Pot, meet kettle.


I am feeling cheated. I can only see 47 pages. I just don't get the common core math thing or is it just a Tenn. thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Latching on? Just stating a fact. Show me one other mention from me on this forum. I think the definition of latching is defined as this 50 page thread hating my team. And you think WE are pathetic? Pot, meet kettle.




You forgot to add that this thread has been going on for 10 years. Vols sucked then too..


----------



## HunterJoe24

fairhopebama said:


> I am feeling cheated. I can only see 47 pages. I just don't get the common core math thing or is it just a Tenn. thing.



That's how the vols do math


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## joepuppy

fairhopebama said:


> I am feeling cheated. I can only see 47 pages. I just don't get the common core math thing or is it just a Tenn. thing.


At the rate we are going, 50 pages should be by the end of the week. Apparently it doesn't take much to entertain some folks.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhopebama said:


> We do and we also call Atlanta's domes Bryant Denny East. Sorry, carry on with the Vol bash.



Loling.... Go Dawgs you silly Bamer!


----------



## KyDawg

spurrs and racks said:


> you see, this the exactly the two faced, Dawgs fan, favoritism, that goes on here in this pitiful sports forum........
> 
> another thread, shall be called nameless, was deleted for using the word "official".
> 
> Dawgs drool indeed, see you in the SEC championship where AGAIN you will learn what it is like to be one upped by the champs!



Uh have you checked the name of this Forum. I will give you a clue, It has a G in it, No V, No a, No f, no Sc. It is called Gon, and the G stands for Georgia. If you dont like homers, maybe you need to look for one with those other letters in their name. If it so pitiful why dont you find a new one. I am sure SC has one, it prolly dont have more than 4 or 5 post a week, but hey they really dont have much to talk about over there, Unless it is Clempsun.


----------



## Silver Britches

joepuppy said:


> At the rate we are going, 50 pages should be by the end of the week. Apparently it doesn't take much to entertain some folks.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

The only thing 10rc is gonna win this year is an occasional coin toss


----------



## brownceluse

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> The only thing 10rc is gonna win this year is an occasional coin toss



Boom!!


----------



## MudDucker

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> The only thing 10rc is gonna win this year is an occasional coin toss



Dat's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> And now the new AP Top 25 Poll is out... And where's the Vols?


Oh,  so when we're ranked in the pre season,  those rankings don't matter,  but when we're not,  they are valid? Double standard much? We shouldn't be ranked right now


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## HunterJoe24

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Cmp1

Man,you guys are tough on TN,,,,


----------



## Cmp1

Browning Slayer said:


>


? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Cmp1 said:


> Man,you guys are tough on TN,,,,




But... of course...  I've kept this thing going for 11 years this month.. Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> It's getting rough up in knoxville...




My goodness??


----------



## antharper

I heard someone say it was social media’s fault ?


----------



## Matthew6

Let it burn


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Let it burn


Yep... Been saving my account over on VomitNation... I’ve been over there trolling this morning! This is so fun!


----------



## Matthew6

That’s beautiful man


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump for Vol Hating WEEK!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## georgiadawgs44

I came over here just to see what you were posting this year! ???


----------



## Madsnooker

It won't happen but could you imagine what would happen if ut beat the pups this year of all years....it would be epic around here and my money would be on at least 3 people banned minimum!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> It won't happen but could you imagine what would happen if ut beat the pups this year of all years....it would be epic around here and my money would be on at least 3 people banned minimum!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## MudDucker

Lawd Have Mercy!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

This thread lives on.. 93,000 plus hits since 2008.... just Google it...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Greatest Thread on the Forum, EVER!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

Sorry Voltards!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

VOLS SUCK!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer

The best Vol response tonight.. 



> The reality is we are going to have to score 40+ to beat average and better teams. I really really hope that ain’t the case the last 2 games or I may need a liver transplant


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Greatest Thread on the Forum, EVER!!!



Better slow your roll TJ. You’re at 795 posts. You’re running out of room.?


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Better slow your roll TJ. You’re at 795 posts. You’re running out of room.?


I delete threads every year to keep the count down.


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> I delete threads every year to keep the count down.



They ain’t deleted. You just think they are.?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump... gotta clean this thing up to keep her going..


----------



## Browning Slayer

96,000+ views...


C'mon @elfiii

THATS GOT TO BE THE BIGGEST RECORD ON THE FORUM by 60,000 ++++....

Greatest thread in forum history!


----------



## Madsnooker

Browning Slayer said:


> 96,000+ views...
> 
> 
> C'mon @elfiii
> 
> THATS GOT TO BE THE BIGGEST RECORD ON THE FORUM by 60,000 ++++....
> 
> Greatest thread in forum history!



Any thread with the color orange and the 2 letters U and T with no space can never be considered great or greatest under any circumstance what so ever!!!!!! 

Cmon Slayer, your better then this????


----------



## Madsnooker

Now, if you want to say this is the greatest bash ut thread ever I'm all in!


----------



## bullgator

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> how can anyone not hate florduh the most?


To know us is to love us. Now back to your regularly scheduled Vol bashing thread.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Fighting each other after a UGA loss....


----------



## James12

I think UT could be a season wrecker (for others) this year? They may not, but that QB is legit.


----------



## AccUbonD

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Rackmaster

Hendon Hooker is a legit threat at QB, I do believe they will be our toughest game in the East!


----------



## Ruger#3

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1162841



After 40 years this has to be the most ironic meme on the net. Go ahead and post up total championships by team, paint the whole picture there Rack.


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> After 40 years this has to be the most ironic meme on the net. Go ahead and post up total championships by team, paint the whole picture there Rack.



It's 2022 and Bama is still second place. That's a picture we can all agree is beautiful!


----------



## Ruger#3

elfiii said:


> It's 2022 and Bama is still second place. That's a picture we can all agree is beautiful!



What’s this we crap, the saving grace is if history holds this will be the last cycle of DAWG bloviating in my lifetime.


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> What’s this we crap, the saving grace is if history holds this will be the last cycle of DAWG bloviating in my lifetime.



"We" as in everybody but Bama fans. Did I already say they are in second place?


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> "We" as in everybody but Bama fans. Did I already say they are in second place?


----------



## Rackmaster

Ruger#3 said:


> After 40 years this has to be the most ironic meme on the net. Go ahead and post up total championships by team, paint the whole picture there Rack.


Naw, current is the only thing that matters! 

33 - 18


----------



## Madsnooker

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1162841


Man, yall are milking this NC for all its worth!!! Not sure why it's more important then the other recent ones the pups have won....wait a minute....oh yea I see now why it's so important.


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> Man, yall are milking this NC for all its worth!!! Not sure why it's more important then the other recent ones the pups have won....wait a minute....oh yea I see now why it's so important.


Come on @Madsnooker y'all to young to understand! 

I have read it will be UGA, Bama, tOSU & prolly Clemson in the playoffs!
I hope we get to play y'all!


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> Man, yall are milking this NC for all its worth!!! Not sure why it's more important then the other recent ones the pups have won....wait a minute....oh yea I see now why it's so important.



And how did tOSU wind up last year? Oh yeah, that's right, bridesmaid for Hairball & co.


----------



## Madsnooker

Rackmaster said:


> Come on @Madsnooker y'all to young to understand!
> 
> I have read it will be UGA, Bama, tOSU & prolly Clemson in the playoffs!
> I hope we get to play y'all!



I'm just messing with yall. I'm glad for yall and you should crow all you can. Those trophies are hard to come by no mater how talented you are. And yes, I've been waiting on an OSU/ pup matchup for years now. Hope it happens this year finally.


----------



## Madsnooker

elfiii said:


> And how did tOSU wind up last year? Oh yeah, that's right, bridesmaid for Hairball & co.


I WAS having a good day and you just had to bring that up????? I thought you were my friend???


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> I WAS having a good day and you just had to bring that up????? I thought you were my friend???


That was pretty bad to get beat by Michigan! 
Clemson had a off year as well!


----------



## Madsnooker

Rackmaster said:


> That was pretty bad to get beat by Michigan!
> Clemson had a off year as well!


Yea they were a good team last year but OSU should never have lost to them. Anyway enough talk of that horrible day! I have a feeling a great year is ahead for OSU.


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> Yea they were a good team last year but OSU should never have lost to them. Anyway enough talk of that horrible day! I have a feeling a great year is ahead for OSU.


Keep us updated!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rackmaster said:


> Keep us updated!



^THERE^ he is...


----------



## Rackmaster

Rackmaster said:


> Keep us updated!


Got a update for ya ........


----------



## mizzippi jb

Madsnooker said:


> Yea they were a good team last year but OSU should never have lost to them. Anyway enough talk of that horrible day! I have a feeling a great year is ahead for OSU.


But.... But..... But...... ?


----------



## Madsnooker

mizzippi jb said:


> But.... But..... But...... ?


But what? I didn't make any excuse. OSU lost to a much less talented team but it happens. They played poorly and they lost. Simple as that. I would think as a pup fan you knew all about those kinds of loses? It's the #1 reason the gap between NC was over 4 decades.


----------



## Madsnooker

Rackmaster said:


> Got a update for ya ........
> 
> View attachment 1163362


I'm an OSU fan first and foremost. I actually like that chart. I only see one or 2 teams that have been to at least 5 NC and winning at least 2. As far as conferences go hats off to the sec.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Madsnooker said:


> I'm an OSU fan first and foremost. I actually like that chart. I only see one or 2 teams that have been to at least 5 NC and winning at least 2. As far as conferences go hats off to the sec.


I was just chuckling at the "should have never lost to them" comment.   The "but... But.... But...." was "but..... They did" ?


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> But what? I didn't make any excuse. OSU lost to a much less talented team but it happens. They played poorly and they lost. Simple as that. I would think as a pup fan you knew all about those kinds of loses? It's the #1 reason the gap between NC was over 4 decades.


SEC is the power house but 99% of the time tOSU is in the playoffs except for last year! 

With CJ Stroud this year y'all will DOMINATE Michigan!


----------



## Madsnooker

mizzippi jb said:


> I was just chuckling at the "should have never lost to them" comment.   The "but... But.... But...." was "but..... They did" ?


Gotcha. Yes they sure did.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Madsnooker said:


> Gotcha. Yes they sure did.


Same thing with uga and Bama in the 2 games last year...... Somebody shouldn't have lost to somebody else 1 out of 2 times..... I just don't know which team to say should have won 2 or lost 2 ?


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> I WAS having a good day and you just had to bring that up????? I thought you were my friend???



I am your friend. Friends don't let friends get too far out over their ski tips in the Sports forum. I give and I give and I give and this is what I get in return?


----------



## Madsnooker

elfiii said:


> I am your friend. Friends don't let friends get too far out over their ski tips in the Sports forum. I give and I give and I give and this is what I get in return?


Your like the Grandfather of the sports forum.


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> Your like the Grandfather of the sports forum.



I'm making sure the older kids let you play too and they don't pick on you. That's for me to do.


----------

